# wiring diagrams



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

the difference between series wiring and parallel wiring for those who dont know...

*series wiring... *is the most common wiring youll see on a setup...series wiring will increase the voltage over each battery by 12v ut will maintain the amperage no matter how many batteries are wired in series...so 6 batteries wired in series and the amps are 100 so 6 12v batteries wired in series is 72v @100 amps...(again not using actual amperage just tossing out a number)

*parallel wiring..*this will maintain the same voltage, but will increase the amperage over each battery...so lets say u got 3 batteries wired in parallel and each battery is lets say 100 amps..(just tossing out amperage numbers..not actual numbers) so u parallel 3 batteries they maintain 12v all 3 but youve increased the amperage to 300 amps @ 12v.



Heres ur common 2 pump 6 batteries, 36v to the back, 72v to the front









2 pumps 6 batteries 36v to the back and 48v to the front (first 3 batteries are wired in parallel)









2 pumps 6 batteries 36v to the rear and 60v to the front(last 2 batteries are wired in parallel









or u can also do 2 pumps 6 batteries 36v to the rear and 60v to the front like this

2 pumps 6 batteries 36v to the rear and 60v to the front(notice how on the 2nd battery a line is connecting to the 4th battery...skipping the 3rd..so it will provide 60v to the front and u got 36v to the rear and u dont have to parallel any batteries)









2 pumps 8 batteries 2 banks 36v to the rear 60v to the front with last 2 batteries paralleled..1st three batteries are wired in series to get 36v to the rear pump, then on the 24v battery a cable is goin to the 4th battery skipping the 36v battery and continuing on to make 60v to the front










2 pumps 8 batteries with 48v to the rear and 72v to the nose


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

now for 3 pumps setups...

*also on the breaker style setup of noids, its a good idea to run a quick disconnect inbetween the solenoid and 5th battery or inbetween ur motor and last battery<span style=\'color:blue\'>(i do my breaker setups at the 4th and 5th battery cuz as u can see most of my digrams have the back pumps wired at 36v and thats how mine are wired)...this is due to if the noids stick and ground themselves they can power the motor and ur quick disconnect at the first battery wont stop them...so this will allow u to disconnect the power in the event it does happen and u dont have to try yanking off a battery cable...i dont want anyone burning their shit down and blaming me for not telling them*</span>

normal 3 pump 6 battery setup...with 36v to the back pumps and 72v to the front









3 pumps 8 batteries..36v to the rear pumps and 72v to the nose (the 1st four batteries are paralleled and the rest are in series









or u could do 3 pumps 8 batteries..36v to the rear pumps and 72v to the nose like this

3 pumps 8 batteries..36v to the rear pumps and 72v to the nose...(youll notice that theres a connection comin off 24v and going to the 4th battery skipping the 3rd and that the last 2 batteries are paralleled









now heres how u do the parallel solenoids that u hear about at times...

3 pumps 8 batteries 36v to the rear pumps and 96 to the front..youll see that after the last battery theres 2 sets of solenoids..each set having its own cable comin off the battery to the noids and from the noids to the motor...u just jumper the S terminals









or u can do 3 pumps 8 batteries 36v to the rear pumps and 96 to the front like this

3 pumps 8 batteries 36v to the rear pumps and 96 to the front...heres the same setup, but now the solenoids are used as a breaker inbetween the 4th and 5th battery..which means ur running 48v thru the solenoids and not 96v.. u just wire the solenoids inbetween the 5th and 5th battery and put on ur switch wire to the S terminal


----------



## crucialjp

Hell yeah easy to understand diagrams :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows

how bout 2 pumps 8 batt


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

now for 4 pump setups
*there will be a few common things youll see with my 4 pump diagram wiring...*

1. is that the link between both banks at 24v..this is to keep the banks evened out when ur hitting the switches..otherwise if there wasnt a link between the 2 youd be draining the one bank down more so than the other due to when u hit the switch ur drawing 24v to either power the pumps or power the dumps...this is to help keep the banks evened so that u dont end up sticking solenoids

2. is youll also notice that youll see that the front left pump and back right pump are wired on the same bank of batteries..and the front right pump and the back left pump is wired on the same bank of batteries..this is so that when u hit the switch for the front pumps both banks are used..1 bank to power the right pump and the other to power the left pump..as goes for the back pumps and if u hit side to side movement..the only time 1 bank of batteries will power both pumps wired to that bank is if u have a pancake switch wired....

3. when wiring up 2 banks u also see that both banks are linked at the negative terminal of the 1st battery..this is where u link both banks together and then on either of the 2 is where u would connect ur quick disconnect so that u only need to use 1...also make sure you have a good solid ground that ur quick disconnect is grounding to, cuz u got a lot of voltage ur playing with and any weak ground could become a castrophie

4 pumps 6 batteries 2 banks..36v to both front and rear pumps









4 pumps 8 batteries 2 banks..48v to both front and rear pumps..if u want 36v to the rear pumps then u just move the cable down a battery obviously...









4 pumps 10 batteries 2 banks...36v to the rear pumps and 60v to the front









4 pumps 12 batteries 2 banks...36v to the rear pumps and 72v to the front









4 pumps 14 batteries 2 banks...36v to the rear and 84v to the front


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Sep 10 2009, 01:14 PM~15039375
> *how bout 2 pumps 8 batt
> *


i would just need to know what voltage you like at the front and rear pumps


----------



## TYTE9D

Nice homie, would it be safe to run another bank of 3 noids after the last battery on the settup with a bank of noids between the 4th and 5th batt? Or is it pointless?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Sep 10 2009, 01:36 PM~15039540
> *Nice homie, would it be safe to run another bank of 3 noids after the last battery on the settup with a bank of noids between the 4th and 5th batt? Or is it pointless?
> *


pointless..cuz youd have to open up all 6 solenoids...ur defeating the purpose of running less voltage thru the noids


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

*Big help to those hydraulic noobs like me *:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2009, 12:37 PM~15039555
> *pointless..cuz youd have to open up all 6 solenoids...ur defeating the purpose of running less voltage thru the noids
> *


Thats what i was thinking, i was just wondering since theres nothing to keep the motors from spinning if the noids blow.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Sep 10 2009, 01:38 PM~15039562
> *Big help to those hydraulic noobs like me  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



ya these diagrams are easier than layitlow tech section i believe..plus i have various ways of doing them and also explanation of the wiring...


----------



## Dannyboy sgv

good looking out homie your always helping a fellow rider out


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Sep 10 2009, 01:43 PM~15039623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ya these diagrams are easier than layitlow tech section i believe..plus i have various ways of doing them and also explanation of the wiring...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dannyboy sgv_@Sep 10 2009, 01:50 PM~15039696
> *good looking out homie your always helping a fellow rider out
> *




X2


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Sep 10 2009, 01:41 PM~15039599
> *Thats what i was thinking, i was just wondering since theres nothing to keep the motors from spinning if the noids blow.
> *



ya thats why when u mentioned that i went bank and added a section to the 3 pump setup that contains the breaker style noids to include a quick disconnect in the event the noids stick...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

this topic is going to blow up like a fat girl lol


----------



## WESTUP702

hey come on i was the damn visionary on this one...lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Sep 10 2009, 02:14 PM~15039891
> *hey come on i was the damn visionary on this one...lol
> *


haha ya it was a good idea..i would get many PMs asking for diagrams..this is just only a few that are most commonly used...i still have more lol


----------



## azmobn06

right click save


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 10 2009, 02:38 PM~15040172
> *right click save
> *


never a bad idea lol


----------



## pipiz13

:thumbsup:


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Sep 10 2009, 01:07 PM~15039839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ya thats why when u mentioned that i went bank and added a section to the 3 pump setup that contains the breaker style noids to include a quick disconnect in the event the noids stick...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WESTUP702_@Sep 10 2009, 01:14 PM~15039891
> *hey come on i was the damn visionary on this one...lol
> *


i seen that in the other thread, good idea.


----------



## mrbg

cool


----------



## chtrone

What about 3pump 10batt wired for mild hopping


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

you've been busy kingfish


----------



## buffitout

LOL WHEN IM BORED I MAKE DIAGRAMS AND SHIT WITH PAINT


----------



## racerboy

good info right there!! thanks for takin the time out :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Sep 10 2009, 11:39 PM~15047006
> *What about 3pump 10batt wired for mild hopping
> *


all depends on what voltage youd liked to have at the front pump...but if its for mild hopping u dont need 10 batteries...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 10 2009, 11:42 PM~15047050
> *you've been busy kingfish
> *


oh just a little..my PM box is usually containing questions on diagrams lol..so here is what ive collected in the last few months of making them...and i got probably like 10 more i didnt post only cuz they were odd ball ones


----------



## oscarb

HOW ABOUT 4 PUMPS 8 BATTERIES 2 BANKS WITH 60 VOLTS TO THE FRONT AND 36 TO THE BACK?


----------



## oscarb

> _Originally posted by oscarb_@Sep 11 2009, 12:43 PM~15051304
> *HOW ABOUT 4 PUMPS 8 BATTERIES 2 BANKS WITH 60 VOLTS TO THE FRONT AND 36 TO THE BACK?
> *


----------



## zooter86

I like the diagrams, I've got a question, on the 2nd diagram of 3 pumps, 8 batteries with 72v to the nose, couldn't you wire the solenoids for the front pump to connect and disconnect your blue jumper wire? my thinking is there's only 24 volts at this point compared to the 72 at the end of the battery bank, I'd think that might be easier on the solenoids.. is there any truth to my thought or does it not make a difference?

and thanks for the diagrams. :biggrin:


----------



## oscarb

> _Originally posted by oscarb_@Sep 11 2009, 12:43 PM~15051304
> *HOW ABOUT 2 PUMPS 8 BATTERIES 2 BANKS WITH 60 VOLTS TO THE FRONT AND 36 TO THE BACK?
> *


----------



## nyd40cal

do you have a diagram for 4 pumps 3 batteries ?


----------



## 90coupedraggn

now!!! how about wiring up the switches!!! :biggrin:  And thanks for the diagrams new bookmark for me!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2009, 02:43 PM~15039623
> *ya these diagrams are easier than layitlow tech section i believe..plus i have various ways of doing them and also explanation of the wiring...
> *


Yes they are. These kind of informational topics need to be stickied or linked together somewhere for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Sep 11 2009, 08:00 PM~15055770
> *do you have a diagram for  4 pumps 3 batteries ?
> *


fuck no...who in their right mind would do 4 pumps and 3 batteries lol


----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 11 2009, 10:05 PM~15056381
> *fuck no...who in their right mind would do 4 pumps and 3 batteries lol
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 11 2009, 08:21 PM~15055983
> *Yes they are.  These kind of informational topics need to be stickied or linked together somewhere for sure.  :biggrin:
> *


they should pin the topic and get rid of the tech section for battery wiring lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Sep 11 2009, 05:38 PM~15054499
> *I like the diagrams, I've got a question, on the 2nd diagram of 3 pumps, 8 batteries with 72v to the nose, couldn't you wire the solenoids for the front pump to connect and disconnect your blue jumper wire? my thinking is there's only 24 volts at this point compared to the 72 at the end of the battery bank, I'd think that might be easier on the solenoids.. is there any truth to my thought or does it not make a difference?
> 
> and thanks for the diagrams.  :biggrin:
> *



the blue line indicating 24v is for ur switch wire...cuz some people dont understand parallel wiring and what it does...thats why i put the 24v so people would know where the switch wire is located at.... the 72v to the nose still isnt too much for the noids...people run 8 or more batteries on 4 noids....


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 11 2009, 10:05 PM~15056381
> *fuck no...who in their right mind would do 4 pumps and 3 batteries lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by oscarb_@Sep 11 2009, 12:43 PM~15051304
> *HOW ABOUT 2 PUMPS 8 BATTERIES 2 BANKS WITH 60 VOLTS TO THE FRONT AND 36 TO THE BACK?
> *


diagram number 5 for you on the first post with 2 pumps


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Sep 11 2009, 08:00 PM~15055770
> *do you have a diagram for  4 pumps 3 batteries ?
> *


and let me guess all 4 pumps off of 3 batteries with a pancake switch hooked up too huh lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

easy tiger you should be taking this time for us to fix thatcar of yours amigo carshow season almost over we gotta have some fun :biggrin:


----------



## zooter86

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 11 2009, 10:12 PM~15056472
> *the blue line indicating 24v is for ur switch wire...cuz some people dont understand parallel wiring and what it does...thats why i put the 24v so people would know where the switch wire is located at.... the 72v to the nose still isnt too much for the noids...people run 8 or more batteries on 4 noids....
> *


ok, I got ya. but what I was wondering if by putting the solenoids mid bank, rather than at the end would affect solenoid life at all? cause I know 72v works but it's still hard on the solenoids


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Sep 11 2009, 09:42 PM~15056770
> *ok, I got ya. but what I was wondering if by putting the solenoids mid bank, rather than at the end would affect solenoid life at all? cause I know 72v works but it's still hard on the solenoids
> *



i currently run my setup with 10 batteries and i put my solenoids inbetween the 4th and 5th battery..so im running 48v thru the solenoids instead 120v at the end...

but with this way u should have a quick disconnect inbetween the 5th battery and the solenoid, so if the noid stick and ground out, you wont have a run away from pump....also u could put the quick disconnect at the pump...inbetween the motor and the last battery


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Sep 11 2009, 09:36 PM~15056690
> *easy tiger you should be taking this time for us to fix thatcar of yours amigo carshow season almost over we gotta have some fun :biggrin:
> *



i still have no motor...its in the works as we speak...and i still need to change the hose configuration....just out of money im tryin to pull a rabbit out of my hat still lol

oh ya not to mention gas for the truck to get up and back plus entry fee...lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by oscarb_@Sep 11 2009, 12:43 PM~15051304
> *HOW ABOUT 4 PUMPS 8 BATTERIES 2 BANKS WITH 60 VOLTS TO THE FRONT AND 36 TO THE BACK?
> *



if u want 60v to the nose you need to be running 10 batteries...so 2 banks of 5....

if u try to run 36v to the 2 back pumps and then split off from there like i have done in other battery wiring digrams and run both front pumps off the same battery, ur robbing the battery of amperage to power both pumps...if u dont want to do 10 batteries and keep 8, then do 2 banks of 4 batteries do it like diagram #2 in the 4 pump section..just wire the back pumps at 36v instead of 48v...also if ur gonna do it like this and u want some good snap out the pumps, run #7 marz gears and #6 hoses...youll have some good snap with it...


----------



## oscarb

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 11 2009, 10:23 PM~15057205
> *if u want 60v to the nose you need to be running 10 batteries...so 2 banks of 5....
> 
> if u try to run 36v to the 2 back pumps and then split off from there like i have done in other battery wiring digrams and run both front pumps off the same battery, ur robbing the battery of amperage to power both pumps...if u dont want to do 10 batteries and keep 8, then do 2 banks of 4 batteries do it like diagram #2 in the 4 pump section..just wire the back pumps at 36v instead of 48v...also if ur gonna do it like this and u want some good snap out the pumps, run #7 marz gears and #6 hoses...youll have some good snap with it...
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## grounded4now

Great info right there! Thanks for taking the time


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by oscarb_@Sep 11 2009, 10:26 PM~15057238
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


no problem...i just had to make a quick phone call to make sure my information was correct as i knew it....i didnt want to tell u a way to do it and have it be all bad as i was thinking it was going to be....


----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 11 2009, 10:29 PM~15056625
> *and let me guess all 4 pumps off of 3 batteries with a pancake switch hooked up too huh lol
> *




if you don't mind........thank you


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Sep 12 2009, 07:36 AM~15058775
> *if you don't mind........thank you
> *


i do mind..so im not doing it lol


----------



## nyd40cal

ttt


----------



## nueve5

wats the advantage of increasing the amps


----------



## LIL ROOD

THIS IS GOOD LOOKIN OUT ,HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Sep 15 2009, 09:23 PM~15093244
> *wats the advantage of increasing the amps
> *


it increases ur reserve time. So u get a little more play time on the switches.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

damn page 3...u know u fuckers need these diagrams...see if i post the switch wiring diagrams now for ya bastards lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2009, 12:43 PM~15039623
> *ya these diagrams are easier than layitlow tech section i believe..plus i have various ways of doing them and also explanation of the wiring...
> *


thanks kingfish you da damn man homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 18 2009, 06:29 AM~15116484
> *thanks kingfish  you da damn man homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no problem...


----------



## buffitout

I GOT BORED


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Oct 3 2009, 02:07 PM~15258261
> *I GOT BORED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice pictured diagrams..where did u get them from?


----------



## oscarb

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 11 2009, 10:23 PM~15057205
> *if u want 60v to the nose you need to be running 10 batteries...so 2 banks of 5....
> 
> if u try to run 36v to the 2 back pumps and then split off from there like i have done in other battery wiring digrams and run both front pumps off the same battery, ur robbing the battery of amperage to power both pumps...if u dont want to do 10 batteries and keep 8, then do 2 banks of 4 batteries do it like diagram #2 in the 4 pump section..just wire the back pumps at 36v instead of 48v...also if ur gonna do it like this and u want some good snap out the pumps, run #7 marz gears and #6 hoses...youll have some good snap with it...
> *


I THINK IM GOING TO NEED A DIAGRAM FOR THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by oscarb_@Oct 3 2009, 09:55 PM~15260601
> *I THINK IM GOING TO NEED A DIAGRAM FOR THIS ONE :biggrin:
> *



and i just got done in ur other post with diagrams lol...bastard lol


----------



## oscarb

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 3 2009, 10:02 PM~15260645
> *and i just got done in ur other post with diagrams lol...bastard lol
> *


UR THE MAN HOMIE. :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2009, 01:53 PM~15039166
> *now for 3 pumps setups...
> 
> 
> 
> 3 pumps 8 batteries..36v to the rear pumps and 72v to the nose (the 1st four batteries are paralleled and the rest are in series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



If I wire my pumps this why .. How can I wire my switch box " 4 switchs "

also could I run 3 Ford solenoids to each back pump and a solenoid box to the front, 72 volts to the front, or is it best I do it with 4 Ford solenoids like in the pic ?


*Thank You by the why ! ! ! Now with this topic I can install my new set-up at home !*


----------



## turbospirites

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Oct 3 2009, 01:07 PM~15258261
> *I GOT BORED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 Damn nice diagram!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 3 2009, 10:12 PM~15260735
> *If I wire my pumps this why ..  How can I wire my switch box " 4 switchs "
> 
> also could I run 3 Ford solenoids  to each back pump and a solenoid box to the front, 72 volts to the front, or is it best I do it with 4 Ford solenoids like in the pic ?
> Thank You by the why ! ! !  Now with this topic I can install my new set-up at home !
> *


what switch moves do u want with the 4 switches?


ford starter solenoids are junk..the contacts inside are thin and those solenoids have been known to fry..the solenoid blocks SUCK ASS those are even worse than the ford noids...u need to get some accurate or accumax solenoids..they are teh same just the names changed..the name is currently accumax....


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 3 2009, 10:15 PM~15260376
> *nice pictured diagrams..where did u get them from?
> *


I MADE IT WITH PAINT  I GOT ONE FOR JUST A ONE PUMP 1 DUMP SETUP TOO 

EDIT----------I JUST REALIZED I POSTED IT ALREADY


----------



## buffitout




----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Oct 3 2009, 11:14 PM~15260743
> *:0 Damn nice diagram!
> *


thanks thats what happens with no internet


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Oct 4 2009, 01:39 AM~15262092
> *thanks thats what happens with no internet
> *



you must have gone a long time without internet lol...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 3 2009, 11:18 PM~15260772
> *what switch moves do u want with the 4 switches?
> ford starter solenoids are junk..the contacts inside are thin and those solenoids have been known to fry..the solenoid blocks SUCK ASS  those are even worse than the ford noids...u need to get some accurate or accumax solenoids..they are teh same just the names changed..the name is currently accumax....
> *



ok then accumax

I want front - back - and L & R rear 

3 pumps - 3 dumps


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 4 2009, 07:14 PM~15266327
> *ok then accumax
> 
> I want front - back - and L & R rear
> 
> 3 pumps - 3 dumps
> *


----------



## chi-town

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 16 2009, 09:24 AM~15097389
> *it increases ur reserve time. So u get a little more play time on the switches.
> *


What do you mean reserve time? more battery life or motor not burning up im wondering cause im about to wire up my set up and want to be sure i wire everything up good so i wont have problems down the road


----------



## pipiz13

Easy to understand diagrams


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pipiz13_@Oct 12 2009, 05:13 PM~15334470
> *Easy to understand diagrams
> *


thats why i did them..cuz the ones on the tech page are just the normal way of wiring things...they dont have parallel wiring or the way i like to wire 4 pump setups and other styles...


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2009, 06:41 PM~15369558
> *thats why i did them..cuz the ones on the tech page are just the normal way of wiring things...they dont have parallel wiring or the way i like to wire 4 pump setups and other styles...
> *


good info thanks

which set up do u use for your ride(hopper)


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Oct 17 2009, 11:02 PM~15390483
> *good info thanks
> 
> which set up do u use for your ride(hopper)
> *


my setup it is the breaker style setup..i have 10 batteries...batteries 9 & 10 are paralleled so i have the voltage of 9 batteries, but i doubled my amps up at the last battery...then i have 3 solenoids inbetween batteries #4 & 5....im still playing around with my configuration..but i believe this is how im gonna leave it....


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87

TTMFT


----------



## down79

do you have any diagrams or 10 batts 3 pumps 1 front 2 back


----------



## mazdawg78

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2009, 11:52 AM~15039156
> *
> 
> 2 pumps 6 batteries 36v to the back and 48v to the front (first 3 batteries are wired in parallel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 so this way will give me more "play time?"


----------



## NIMSTER64

nice info. how about switch diagrams


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 25 2009, 06:12 PM~15462489
> *nice info. how about switch diagrams
> *


i have them loaded on my computer..i just havent taken the time yet to load them up on here..i want to make sure i have them done correctly...cuz theres many u could do lol


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2009, 11:53 AM~15039166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is a great idea.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mazdawg78_@Oct 25 2009, 04:52 PM~15462083
> *so this way will give me more "play time?"
> *



Yes gives you more play tome cuz you've trippled the amperage


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 26 2009, 12:31 PM~15469745
> *This is a great idea.
> *



Works well in my opinion. Less voltage thru the solenoids. Just I would run a quick disconnect either inbetween the 5th battery and solenoid. Or inbetween the last battery and motor incase the solenoid stick and grounds itself.


----------



## dirty_duece




----------



## weatmaster

good topic


----------



## down79

what would be the best way to wire 10 batterys for 3 pumps. not very switch happy. so I want to get more play time between charges. I was thinking 4 batteries for rear pumps and 6 for front pump.HELP thanks


----------



## big_koolaid

I HAVEING PROBLEMS ON MY WIRING I HAVE 10 BATT ACROSS THA BACK WITH A PISTON PUMP AND 1 PUMP FOR THA REAR CAN U HELP ME OUT WITH A WIRE DIAGRAM PLS


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Oct 27 2009, 11:13 PM~15488648
> *I HAVEING PROBLEMS ON MY WIRING I HAVE 10 BATT ACROSS THA BACK WITH A PISTON PUMP AND 1 PUMP FOR THA REAR CAN U HELP ME OUT WITH A WIRE DIAGRAM PLS
> *


Thought O.J help ya fools out :biggrin: ... I will say you should do a 6 pack of soleniods for the front


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by down79_@Oct 27 2009, 05:49 PM~15484453
> *what would be the best way to wire 10 batterys for 3 pumps. not very switch happy. so I want to get more play time between charges. I was thinking 4 batteries for rear pumps and 6 for front pump.HELP  thanks
> *



36v will be plenty fast enough for ur back pumps...and if ur not switch happy theres really no need to be running 10 batteries..youd more than likely be satisfied with 8...but really what kind of voltage do u want to the front...cuz that will determine which way to wire ur 10 up


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Oct 27 2009, 11:13 PM~15488648
> *I HAVEING PROBLEMS ON MY WIRING I HAVE 10 BATT ACROSS THA BACK WITH A PISTON PUMP AND 1 PUMP FOR THA REAR CAN U HELP ME OUT WITH A WIRE DIAGRAM PLS
> *



i would do it like this..except youd just have to add 2 more batteries since this is only for 8..but it shows the solenoid wiring that ron of blackmagichydraulics was talking about

3 pumps 8 batteries 36v to the rear pumps and 96 to the front..youll see that after the last battery theres 2 sets of solenoids..each set having its own cable comin off the battery to the noids and from the noids to the motor...u just jumper the S terminals


----------



## ENVIUS

nice diagrams....i looked over all of them but didnt see a Split Bank Diagram...i could have missed it though... a common one would be the Split Bank at 72 volts...48 to noids and 72 to the front motor....

do you have any like that...id like to have one to print to show some people how my setup is wired...id make one but i suck at the paint  lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 28 2009, 01:00 AM~15489514
> *nice diagrams....i looked over all of them but didnt see a Split Bank Diagram...i could have missed it though... a common one would be the Split Bank at 72 volts...48 to noids and 72 to the front motor....
> 
> do you have any like that...id like to have one to print to show some people how my setup is wired...id make one but i suck at the paint  lol
> *



if ur refering to the solenoid inbetween ur 4th and 5th battery for the front pump then a cable coming off ur 6th battery straight to ur motor then yes i have one thats similar to that..but its on a 3 pump setup i pictured with more voltage..u can just copy the diagram and then go into paint with it and remove the un-wanted batteries so that it fits ur setup

3 pumps 8 batteries 36v to the rear pumps and 96 to the front...heres the same setup, but now the solenoids are used as a breaker inbetween the 4th and 5th battery..which means ur running 48v thru the solenoids and not 96v.. u just wire the solenoids inbetween the 5th and 5th battery and put on ur switch wire to the S terminal


----------



## ENVIUS

cool thanks....this is alot better than my old diagram lol

old one.....showing how my setup is in my trunk...















New one.....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 28 2009, 11:22 AM~15492192
> *cool thanks....this is alot better than my old diagram lol
> 
> old one.....showing how my setup is in my trunk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New one.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



see much easier... i knew u could do it lol


----------



## Big Jaycaddie




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice topic homie.


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 28 2009, 02:28 AM~15489794
> *if ur refering to the solenoid inbetween ur 4th and 5th battery for the front pump then a cable coming off ur 6th battery straight to ur motor then yes i have one thats similar to that..but its on a 3 pump setup i pictured with more voltage..u can just copy the diagram and then go into paint with it and remove the un-wanted batteries so that it fits ur setup
> 
> 3 pumps 8 batteries 36v to the rear pumps and 96 to the front...heres the same setup, but now the solenoids are used as a breaker inbetween the 4th and 5th battery..which means ur running 48v thru the solenoids and not 96v.. u just wire the solenoids inbetween the 5th and 5th battery and put on ur switch wire to the S terminal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAN I DO THIS TO A STREET HOPPER? 10 BATTERIES?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 30 2009, 11:59 AM~15514564
> *CAN I DO THIS TO A STREET HOPPER? 10 BATTERIES?
> *



yes..its how mine is wired up currently..except im gonna parallel the 9th and 10 battery...also id suggest you put a quick disconnect either at the motor inbetween the motor and last battery, or inbetween ur 5th battery and the solenoids incase they stick open u have a way of cutting the power off...becuz the 5th battery connection is a ground and the solenoids could possibly ground out completing the circuit


----------



## hrojop2

hey kingfish, i think this was a great idea. thank you for doing this for the ones of us that suck at wiring. the switches would be a big help too. oh, by the way can you use a different imagehosting site cause i can see any of your diagrams. thanks again.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Oct 30 2009, 02:08 PM~15515522
> *hey kingfish, i think this was a great idea. thank you for doing this for the ones of us that suck at wiring. the switches would be a big help too. oh, by the way can you use a different imagehosting site cause i can see any of your diagrams. thanks again.
> *



the one i ues it tiny pic....


----------



## hrojop2

i figured it was tinypic. my office has a block on that image hosting site. maybe a email? pm me and if you could send them i would be thankfull. (no ****)


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2009, 11:24 PM~15488770
> *36v will be plenty fast enough for ur back pumps...and if ur not switch happy theres really no need to be running 10 batteries..youd more than likely be satisfied with 8...but really what kind of voltage do u want to the front...cuz that will determine which way to wire ur 10 up
> *


Dont really matter to me.. I guess I want the power to be there, but I want the longest amount of play time that I can get out of them. I want to run them as efficiant as possible  thanks really appreciate it


----------



## CoupeDTS

i made this awhile back. Took the standard 10 switch 2 pump 4 dump wiring diagram and made it how i have mine with the 4 dumps on the back. Its a wiring diagram and this is a good wiring diagram topic so im postin  











Another one i made of an easy way to hook up 4 dumps on a pump including wiring


----------



## big_koolaid

a how do u wire up a 16 batt double pump set up????


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Nov 2 2009, 10:56 PM~15544252
> *a how do u wire up a 16 batt double pump set up????
> *



2 banks of 8 batteries...id wire it just like you see on any of the 4 pump setups, except ur having 8 batteries in each bank..and id do 2 banks of 3 solenoids to each front pump..(basically adding 3 solenoids inbetween the last battery and motor, then repeat that process using its own cables..u only link the S terminals of the 6 solenoids)....and link the 2 banks at 24v...

4 pumps 14 batteries 2 banks...36v to the rear and 84v to the front


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by down79_@Nov 2 2009, 06:22 PM~15540774
> *Dont really matter to me.. I guess I want the power to be there, but I want the longest amount of play time that I can get out of them. I  want to run them as efficiant as possible   thanks really appreciate it
> *



8 batteries is plenty of power..i would run it 3 pumps 8 batteries...36v to the back 2 pumps and u can either run 72v, 84v or 96v to the nose....u really wont need the other 2 batteries...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

HOW WOULD U WIRE A SINGLE PUMP 12 BATTERY SETUP? THANX


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 6 2009, 02:15 PM~15583731
> *HOW WOULD U WIRE A SINGLE PUMP 12 BATTERY SETUP? THANX
> *



All depends on how much voltage you'd like the front to see


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 6 2009, 06:45 PM~15586669
> *All depends on how much voltage you'd like the front to see
> *


96


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 6 2009, 09:23 PM~15587616
> *96
> *



here u go....1st 8 batteries wired in series..last 4 in parallel...


----------



## young1baby

On the 3 pump 6 battery setup ran in a series..What battery do i put the wire with a fuse connected..I'm running it just like in your diagram


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by young1baby_@Nov 7 2009, 08:46 AM~15590401
> *On the 3 pump 6 battery setup ran in a series..What battery do i put the wire with a fuse connected..I'm running it just like in your diagram
> *



sounds like ur refering to ur 24v switch wire...well in a series wiring each battery added to the series increases ur voltage 12v..so 1st battery is 12v, 2nd battery would be 24v, 3rd would be 36v and so on and so forth..so basically it would be the 2nd battery


----------



## young1baby

Thanks...


----------



## young1baby

On your 3 pump 6 battery setup ran in a series which one is your 2nd battery. Starting from the right or the left


----------



## young1baby

When using a multi battery charger on a 3 pump 6 battery setup where do i put the positive and negative cable on the batteries?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by young1baby_@Nov 7 2009, 07:49 PM~15593993
> *When using a multi battery charger on a 3 pump 6 battery setup where do i put the positive and negative cable on the batteries?
> *


the negative terminal from the charger goes on the first battery, which is the one that gets grounded, and the positive terminal of the battery charger goes on ur last batteries positive post..just make sure the charger is set at 72v


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by young1baby_@Nov 7 2009, 04:06 PM~15592823
> *On your 3 pump 6 battery setup ran in a series which one is your 2nd battery. Starting from the right or the left
> *



its starting from right to left..so the 1st battery on the far right is 12v battery..u can tell which way they are from the 3 lines looking icon comin off the negative post..that indicated a ground


----------



## young1baby

where does the quick disconnect go..Cuz I got that on the first battery on the negative side going from right to left along with the 1st pump on the positive side then on the 2nd battery on the postive side I have that 24V switch wire..Then continueing down the series when I get to the 4th battery I have Both the rear pumps on the 4th battery on the positive side...Is that wrong..Let me know
On the 1st battery do you gound it to the back noids or do you ground it to the frame


----------



## young1baby

Wut are the breaker style noids..Cuz the kind I have is the solenoids that you connect from post to post.


----------



## young1baby

Preciate pimp..I finally figured i out..Thanks..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

good shit


----------



## low6fo

Hey there,
Great topic. I can see how many cars/people youve probably saved from all the help you offer.
Can you please help me out?
Im looking at running a 3 pump (1 pump front, 2 pump rear) 8 battery set up with 2 banks of 48v (48 to the front and 48 to the rear)
Can you suggest the best way to wire this up and also where to run the disconnect (between which 2 points). Do you need to run 2 disconnects (1 for each bank?)
Cheers


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2009, 02:52 PM~15039156
> *the difference between series wiring and parallel wiring for those who dont know...
> 
> series wiring... is the most common wiring youll see on a setup...series wiring will increase the voltage over each battery by 12v ut will maintain the amperage no matter how many batteries are wired in series...so 6 batteries wired in series and the amps are 100 so 6 12v batteries wired in series  is 72v @100 amps...(again not using actual amperage just tossing out a number)
> 
> parallel wiring..this will maintain the same voltage, but will increase the amperage over each battery...so lets say u got 3 batteries wired in parallel and each battery is lets say 100 amps..(just tossing out amperage numbers..not actual numbers)  so u parallel 3 batteries they maintain 12v all 3 but youve increased the amperage to 300 amps @ 12v.
> Heres ur common 2 pump 6 batteries, 36v to the back, 72v to the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pumps 6 batteries 36v to the back and 48v to the front (first 3 batteries are wired in parallel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pumps 6 batteries 36v to the rear and 60v to the front(last 2 batteries are wired in parallel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or u can also do 2 pumps 6 batteries 36v to the rear and 60v to the front like this
> 
> 2 pumps 6 batteries 36v to the rear and 60v to the front(notice how on the 2nd battery a line is connecting to the 4th battery...skipping the 3rd..so it will provide 60v to the front and u got 36v to the rear and u dont have to parallel any batteries)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pumps 8 batteries 2 banks 36v to the rear 60v to the front with last 2 batteries paralleled..1st three batteries are wired in series to get 36v to the rear pump, then on the 24v battery a cable is goin to the 4th battery skipping the 36v battery and continuing on to make 60v to the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pumps 8 batteries with 48v to the rear and 72v to the nose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is a great topic learning new ways to wire batteries


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by low6fo_@Nov 16 2009, 03:19 AM~15677271
> *Hey there,
> Great topic. I can see how many cars/people youve probably saved from all the help you offer.
> Can you please help me out?
> Im looking at running a 3 pump (1 pump front, 2 pump rear) 8 battery set up with 2 banks of 48v (48 to the front and 48 to the rear)
> Can you suggest the best way to wire this up and also where to run the disconnect (between which 2 points). Do you need to run 2 disconnects (1 for each bank?)
> Cheers
> *



me personally i dont like to run 2 banks of batteries on a 3 pump setup..2 banks are better off on a 4 pump setup in my opnion..i like to run them in a single bank on 3 or less pumps...or u can run them from jumping off the first bank into a 2nd one.this way ur still only running 1 quick disconnect...i might go down to running 6 batteries and not 8.but its realy up to you...i would run ur back pumps off 36v and ur front pump off 60v or 72v....36v for 2 back pumps is plenty fast...since each pump is only filing up 1 line and usually youll have a #9 pumphead them..


----------



## low6fo

Thanks for the info mate :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by low6fo_@Nov 17 2009, 04:36 AM~15688715
> *Thanks for the info mate :thumbsup:
> *



no problem


----------



## oscarb

do you have a diagram for 3 pumps 10 batteries. im trying to run a piston pump to the front for good hopping


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by oscarb_@Nov 22 2009, 03:15 PM~15745557
> *do you have a diagram for 3 pumps 10 batteries. im trying to run a piston pump to the front for good hopping
> *



just go to the 3 pump diagram section and locate the 8 battery one..just follow the diagram and add 2 more batteries


----------



## LincolnRida97

More volts=????
More Amps=????

Im just startin out... what do you get with more amps over volts and vice versa.....
What effect does it produce...


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2009, 06:06 PM~15682941
> *me personally i dont like to run 2 banks of batteries on a 3 pump setup..2 banks are better off on a 4 pump setup in my opnion..i like to run them in a single bank on 3 or less pumps...or u can run them from jumping off the first bank into a 2nd one.this way ur still only running 1 quick disconnect...i might go down to running 6 batteries and not 8.but its realy up to you...i would run ur back pumps off 36v and ur front pump off 60v or 72v....36v for 2 back pumps is plenty fast...since each pump is only filing up 1 line and usually youll have a #9 pumphead them..
> *


*i remember on my old caprice i did that to the rear pumps and rip off the upper trailing arms all the sudeen when i drop it it would go side ways cmc.... so from then on i went down to 24volts to the rear pumps and 84 to the nose....*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by LincolnRida97_@Nov 22 2009, 07:01 PM~15747026
> *More volts=????
> More Amps=????
> 
> Im just startin out... what do you get with more amps over volts and vice versa.....
> What effect does it produce...
> *



series battery wiring gives u more volts, but maintains same amperage no matter how many batteries u wire that way

parallel wiring will maintain the same amperage but increase the amperage over each battery thats paralleled


----------



## down79

shit is it just me or is this shit confusing   Iam trying to find the best way to wire a 3 pump 10 batt set up. which would I get more play time out of???????? can I run 2 banks 7 front 3 back with 1 ground for both? :uh:


----------



## TAIB

any of you put a fuse before the switches?


----------



## CadilacSmiff

This is why forums are made :thumbsup:


----------



## oscarb

WHATS THE BEST WAY TO WIRE 10 BATTERIES TO 3 PUMPS. 2 REAR AT 36 VOLTS AND 96 VOLTS TO THE FRONT PISTON? IM TRYING TO HOP AS MUCH


----------



## mtdawg

Damn nice topic here. I have been contemplating how I wanna run my system when the time comes that I get ready to install it. Definitely saved in my favorites file. 

Thanks for the time you took hooking us all up with the diagrams for those of us that are not the greatest at wiring......now I just have to figure out which way I want to go as far as play time, or more "power". :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by down79_@Nov 24 2009, 06:16 PM~15770008
> *shit is it just me or is this shit confusing       Iam trying to find the best way to wire a 3 pump 10 batt set up. which would I get more play time out of????????  can I run 2 banks 7 front 3 back with 1 ground for both?  :uh:
> *


what i have done on my own personal car is ran 10 batteries together...but i paralleled the last 2 batteries so that my front pump is getting the power of 9 batteries, but i increased the amperage...if ur looking to just run 84v to the front pump, u could wire the setup in 2 banks like u had suggestd or just wire the setup in a combonation of series parallel wiring which will increase ur amperage giving u more playtime...you could get some good inches with the votlage being at 84v, 96v or even the 120v..really up to you


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by oscarb_@Nov 24 2009, 07:46 PM~15770913
> *WHATS THE BEST WAY TO WIRE 10 BATTERIES TO 3 PUMPS. 2 REAR AT 36 VOLTS AND 96 VOLTS TO THE FRONT PISTON? IM TRYING TO HOP AS MUCH
> *


parallel the 9th and 10th battery together..that will give u the 96v ur looking for as well as double up ur amperage over the last 2 batteries...its what i did to my car...i was told that running 10 batteries to a motor causes it to arc more inside than actually doing you any good


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Nov 24 2009, 06:45 PM~15770321
> *any of you put a fuse before the switches?
> *



yes u can do that..i belive most use a 25 amp or 30 amp rated fuse...i peresonally havent ever used one myself..but its not a bad idea...just run it in the trunk a few inches off the switch wire


----------



## oscarb

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 24 2009, 09:36 PM~15772236
> *parallel the 9th and 10th battery together..that will give u the 96v ur looking for as well as double up ur amperage over the last 2 batteries...its what i did to my car...i was told that running 10 batteries to a motor causes it to arc more inside than actually doing you any good
> *


DO YOU HAVE A DIAGRAM HOMIE


----------



## oscarb




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by oscarb_@Nov 25 2009, 09:37 PM~15783583
> *DO YOU HAVE A DIAGRAM HOMIE
> *


that one i didnt make on for lol..u just wire the 9 in series..then u connect the negative terminal of the 9th battery to the neg terminal of the 10th...and the posi terminal of the 9th to the posi of the 10th..that parallels the 2 together..same voltage of 108, but doubles the amps


----------



## oscarb

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 26 2009, 10:18 PM~15794114
> *that one i didnt make on for lol..u just wire the 9 in series..then u connect the negative terminal of the 9th battery to the neg terminal of the 10th...and the posi terminal of the 9th to the posi of the 10th..that parallels the 2 together..same voltage of 108, but doubles the amps
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by oscarb_@Nov 27 2009, 08:18 PM~15800845
> *
> *


----------



## shamrockshaker

:0


----------



## oscarb

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 27 2009, 11:55 PM~15802949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by oscarb_@Nov 28 2009, 08:38 PM~15808285
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *



No problem


----------



## .TODD

here ya go fish i have 3 to the back and 8 to the front 1 of which goes to the back as well how can i rewire it so that 8 still go to the front and 3 to the back 2 of which that go to the front 

top left will be the car battery completely taken out of the system


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 3 2009, 09:40 PM~15864790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here ya go fish i have 3 to the back and 8 to the front 1 of which goes to the back as well how can i rewire it so that 8 still go to the front and 3 to the back 2 of which that go to the front
> 
> top left will be the car battery completely taken out of the system
> *


u haev a wiring nightmare or u suck at drawing lol..it looks like u have a solenoid acting as ur switch to open up the solenoids to a pump...cuz its just a little circle...maybe draw a good detailed diagram that shows whats what so im not guessing


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2009, 09:59 PM~15865934
> *u haev a wiring nightmare or u suck at drawing lol..it looks like u have a solenoid acting as ur switch to open up the solenoids to a pump...cuz its just a little circle...maybe draw a good detailed diagram that shows whats what so im not guessing
> *



best i can do fish :biggrin:

hopefully you can make somethin of it :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

if u have 8 batteries total then heres a diagram for that 8 to the front with 3 to the back...and it looks like ur using a solenoid to activate the paralleled solenoids to ur front pump...so correct me if im wrong if thats what has been done but heres what i think ur trying to show...

so if i haev what u were doing correct...the green wire coming off the 24v battery is a cable that comes off the battery to the single solenoid..then the other side of the solenoid post has a cable going to the S terminals of ur 6 solenoids for the front pumps..that way ur running 24v directly to the solenoids to open them

the pink color is 24v switch wire..so when u hit the switch u open that single solenoid to allow 24v to run to the front pumps 6 solenoids opening them so that 96v runs to the pump....i hope thats what u were trying to show me...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

i see ur in the room...im waiting on a fucking answer already its been 3 minutes lol


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2009, 10:10 PM~15866083
> *if u have 8 batteries total then heres a diagram for that 8 to the front with 3 to the back...and it looks like ur using a solenoid to activate the paralleled solenoids to ur front pump...so correct me if im wrong if thats what has been done but heres what i think ur trying to show...
> 
> so if i haev what u were doing correct...the green wire coming off the 24v battery is a cable that comes off the battery to the single solenoid..then the other side of the solenoid post has a cable going to the S terminals of ur 6 solenoids for the front pumps..that way ur running 24v directly to the solenoids to open them
> 
> the pink color is 24v switch wire..so when u hit the switch u open that single solenoid to allow 24v to run to the front pumps 6 solenoids opening them so that 96v runs to the pump....i hope thats what u were trying to show me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:yes: looks good but the pos disconn comes from under the block of the piston


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 3 2009, 11:18 PM~15866181
> *:yes:  looks good but the pos disconn comes from under the block of the piston
> *



what do u mean the positive diconnect comes from under the block of the piston?

it looks like the ground terminals at that point...ur diagram shows that the disconnect is coming off a negative terminal then goes near the front pump


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2009, 10:10 PM~15866083
> *if u have 8 batteries total then heres a diagram for that 8 to the front with 3 to the back...and it looks like ur using a solenoid to activate the paralleled solenoids to ur front pump...so correct me if im wrong if thats what has been done but heres what i think ur trying to show...
> 
> so if i haev what u were doing correct...the green wire coming off the 24v battery is a cable that comes off the battery to the single solenoid..then the other side of the solenoid post has a cable going to the S terminals of ur 6 solenoids for the front pumps..that way ur running 24v directly to the solenoids to open them
> 
> the pink color is 24v switch wire..so when u hit the switch u open that single solenoid to allow 24v to run to the front pumps 6 solenoids opening them so that 96v runs to the pump....i hope thats what u were trying to show me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats only 8 i wanna use 9


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 3 2009, 11:21 PM~15866212
> *thats only 8 i wanna use 9
> *



mother fucker lol..u said 3 to the back adn 8 to the front...thats 8 batteries total there..nothign was mentioned about 9 lol...just add a damn battery to the diagram


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2009, 10:19 PM~15866192
> *what do u mean the positive diconnect comes from under the block of the piston?
> *



it connects to one of the bolts that hold the block onto the mount


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2009, 10:22 PM~15866231
> *mother fucker lol..u said 3 to the back adn 8 to the front...thats 8 batteries total there..nothign was mentioned about 9 lol...just add a damn battery to the diagram
> *



god dammmit :twak: i said 8 to the nose 3 to the back 2 of the three to the back will go to the front as well so 9 yeah you get it :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 3 2009, 11:23 PM~15866249
> *it connects to one of the bolts that hold the block onto the mount
> *


thats not the positive cable..its where ur batteries are grounded to..so its ur ground cable not posi cable


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 3 2009, 11:25 PM~15866275
> *god dammmit  :twak:  i said 8 to the nose 3 to the back 2 of the three to the back will go to the front as well so 9 yeah you get it  :biggrin:
> *


hey im already trying to understand ur 3rd grader damn diagram..what more do u want from me lol...so just add a battery after the 8th one and POOF u got 9 now lol


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2009, 10:31 PM~15866347
> *hey im already trying to understand ur 3rd grader damn diagram..what more do u want from me lol...so just add a battery after the 8th one and POOF u got 9 now lol
> *



:cheesy: ok i think i got it i dont wanna have an expensive fire work show show me in my third grade diagram what i have to do :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 3 2009, 11:36 PM~15866414
> *:cheesy:  ok i think i got it i dont wanna have an expensive fire work show show me in my third grade diagram what i have to do  :biggrin:
> *



ya u lost me when u said it was a posi cable going to under ur front pump block...


----------



## .TODD

cant i just take the 1st negative to the to left batery which is where the ground is and bring that to the 2nd battery which is the the 1st in the row and that take the pos of the top left and put that to the pos right below it to the positive of the 2nd battery in the row? 

dont wanna have an expensive fire work show


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 3 2009, 11:42 PM~15866499
> *cant i just take the 1st negative to the to left batery which is where the ground is and bring that to the 2nd battery which is the the 1st in the row and that take the pos of the top left and put that to the pos right below it to the positive of the 2nd battery in the row?
> 
> dont wanna have an expensive fire work show
> *


and what are u trying to accomplish with this?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2009, 10:48 PM~15866590
> *and what are u trying to accomplish with this?
> *


 taking weight out the front while keeping the same power to the nose and the rear at the same time :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 3 2009, 11:58 PM~15866733
> *taking weight out the front while keeping the same power to the nose and the rear at the same time :biggrin:
> *


if all ur doing is adding the car battery to the trunk, u just run the alternators wire to that battery and the cable to the starter and just ground the battery on ur battery rack..ur just duplicating whats been done up front for the battery to the rear...


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2009, 12:20 AM~15867456
> *if all ur doing is adding the car battery to the trunk, u just run the alternators wire to that battery and the cable to the starter and just ground the battery on ur battery rack..ur just duplicating whats been done up front for the battery to the rear...
> *



already did that now i need to take the top left battery out of the hydraulic equation


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 4 2009, 08:43 AM~15868627
> *already did that now i need to take the top left battery out of the hydraulic equation
> *



taek it out then..and follow the digram i gave you for 9 batteries...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

damn page 4 lol...TTMFT


----------



## IN YA MOUF

thanx again KINGFISH..


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2009, 10:19 PM~15866192
> *what do u mean the positive diconnect comes from under the block of the piston?
> 
> it looks like the ground terminals at that point...ur diagram shows that the disconnect is coming off a negative terminal then goes near the front pump
> *



how bout this way 24 to the front and 108 to the front :wow: hno: 

only 2 wires to switch if im not mistaken every thing else can reamin the same?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 12 2009, 07:51 AM~15957646
> *how bout this way 24 to the front and 108 to the front  :wow:  hno:
> 
> only 2 wires to switch if im not mistaken every thing else can reamin the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ummm how u doing 24v to the front and 108v to teh front..r u talking about using a solenoid as a relay at 24v to open the other set of solenoids..and damn it make a better digram lol

MS PAINT is wonderfull


----------



## brian84corvette

is it possible to wire up a switch box ( 10 switches ) with an on and off switch on it, so that I can cut power to the box and have the ability to put it in the glove compartment and have the pumps and dumps not operate off of it - 
and to further complicate things...

id like to wire up 6 additional switches on my dash - and still keep the box. I want front / back and each corner on the dash.

my setup is 2 pump / 4 dump / 8 noids / 4 bats at 48v


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2009, 01:28 AM~15965719
> *ummm how u doing 24v to the front and 108v to teh front..r u talking about using a solenoid as a relay at 24v to open the other set of solenoids..and damn it make a better digram lol
> 
> MS PAINT is wonderfull
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 13 2009, 11:26 AM~15967127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



do the back pumps off 36v and not 24v...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Dec 13 2009, 09:16 AM~15966514
> *is it possible to wire up a switch box ( 10 switches )  with an on and off switch on it,  so that I can cut power to the box and have the ability to put it in the glove compartment and have the pumps and dumps not operate off of it -
> and to further complicate things...
> 
> id like to wire up 6 additional switches on my dash - and still keep the box.        I want front / back and each corner on the dash.
> 
> my setup is 2 pump / 4 dump / 8 noids / 4 bats at 48v
> *



ya its possible


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2009, 01:51 PM~15968515
> *do the back pumps off 36v and not 24v...
> *



like so?


----------



## elmontecarlodeloco

thanks for the info :biggrin: hella helpful


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 13 2009, 03:46 PM~15968939
> *like so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



no cuz in ur diagram u haev 24v going to the solenoid to open up for the front pumps..then u got 36v going to that same solenoid to open up for 36v..just run 2 cables off the 3rd battery going into the solenoids to the pumps..no need to run the solenoid as a relay for the back pumps..


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2009, 11:56 PM~15974262
> *no cuz in ur diagram u haev 24v going to the solenoid to open up for the front pumps..then u got 36v going to that same solenoid to open up for 36v..just run 2 cables off the 3rd battery going into the solenoids to the pumps..no need to run the solenoid as a relay for the back pumps..
> *



36 to the back 108 to the nose :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 14 2009, 09:43 AM~15975803
> *36 to the back 108 to the nose  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That works


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 03:29 PM~15979470
> *That works
> *



:cheesy: sweet dont need to change any switch wires right


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 14 2009, 04:58 PM~15979656
> *:cheesy:  sweet dont need to change any switch wires right
> *


no cuz you only changed the battery wiring..the switch wiring is to control the pumps and dumps...


----------



## beanerman




----------



## frameoffz




----------



## dirty_duece




----------



## PiMp0r

:thumbsup: :h5: 
nice topic guys!!


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Dec 28 2009, 07:29 PM~16115117
> *:thumbsup:  :h5:
> nice topic guys!!
> *


x2 ttt


----------



## CadilacSmiff

Whats the best way to wire the batts on 3 pump (2 to front) 10 batt. setup?


----------



## az71monte

How many solenoids do you need if you are running two pumps and two batteries?


----------



## CadilacSmiff

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Jan 6 2010, 05:24 PM~16204629
> *Whats the best way to wire the batts on 3 pump (2 to front) 10 batt. setup?
> *



anybody?
TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Jan 7 2010, 10:12 AM~16213143
> *anybody?
> TTT
> *


2 banks of 5 batteries is the best way


----------



## CadilacSmiff

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2010, 03:06 PM~16215215
> *2 banks of 5 batteries is the best way
> *


Whats wrong with runnin 96v and parellal the last 2? 

What about back pump? Just run it off one of the banks of the 5?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Jan 7 2010, 07:11 PM~16218279
> *Whats wrong with runnin 96v and parellal the last 2?
> 
> What about  back pump? Just run it off one of the banks of the 5?
> *



becuz when u run double pump to the front ur dividing up the amperage to the 2 pumps..the car will work best if ur split the banks up and do 2 banks of 5 with 60v to each from pump...then just run the back pump at 36v off either banks...i also link the banks at 24v to maintain and even current draw from the switches when u hit them..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2009, 11:53 AM~15039166
> *now for 3 pumps setups...
> 
> also on the breaker style setup of noids, its a good idea to run a quick disconnect inbetween the solenoid and 5th battery or inbetween ur motor and last battery<span style=\'color:blue\'>(i do my breaker setups at the 4th and 5th battery cuz as u can see most of my digrams have the back pumps wired at 36v and thats how mine are wired)...this is due to if the noids stick and ground themselves they can power the motor and ur quick disconnect at the first battery wont stop them...so this will allow u to disconnect the power in the event it does happen and u dont have to try yanking off a battery cable...i dont want anyone burning their shit down and blaming me for not telling them</span>
> 
> normal 3 pump 6 battery setup...with 36v to the back pumps and 72v to the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 pumps 8 batteries..36v to the rear pumps and 72v to the nose (the 1st four batteries are paralleled and the rest are in series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or u could do 3 pumps 8 batteries..36v to the rear pumps and 72v to the nose like this
> 
> 3 pumps 8 batteries..36v to the rear pumps and 72v to the nose...(youll notice that theres a connection comin off 24v and going to the 4th battery skipping the 3rd and that the last 2 batteries are paralleled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now heres how u do the parallel solenoids that u hear about at times...
> 
> 3 pumps 8 batteries 36v to the rear pumps and 96 to the front..youll see that after the last battery theres 2 sets of solenoids..each set having its own cable comin off the battery to the noids and from the noids to the motor...u just jumper the S terminals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or u can do 3 pumps 8 batteries 36v to the rear pumps and 96 to the front like this
> 
> 3 pumps 8 batteries 36v to the rear pumps and 96 to the front...heres the same setup, but now the solenoids are used as a breaker inbetween the 4th and 5th battery..which means ur running 48v thru the solenoids and not 96v.. u just wire the solenoids inbetween the 5th and 5th battery and put on ur switch wire to the S terminal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 think im a have to use one of these diagrams and re wire my shit..
im not liking my split bank to much after my shit locked up by itself..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2010, 12:31 PM~16225630
> *think im a have to use one of these diagrams and re wire my shit..
> im not liking my split bank to much after my shit locked up by itself..
> *



ive had 2 sets of 3 accurates when they were still accurates that were 2 years old i ran them paralleled at the last battery for a year like that, until 1 finally stuck on me..then i tried the breaker style since i had atleast 3 good noids still and i got another year on them until one stuck on that set cuz i didnt ground the last noid to well...

if u do it the breaker style either put a quick disconnect inbetween the solenoid and 5th battery or do it at the pump..that way if the solenoid sticks youll be able to disconnect the power going to the pump...since ur connecting the 5th batteries negative terminal if the noids stick and one grounds out..that will act as ur ground and youll have voltage goin to the pump...so if u have 8 batteries thats 96v to the front..but if u do the breaker and it sticks then the solenoid acts as teh ground and the 5th battery would become ur first battery and youd have 48v going to ur pump until u can disconnect a cable


----------



## CadilacSmiff

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2010, 09:49 PM~16219549
> *becuz when u run double pump to the front ur dividing up the amperage to the 2 pumps..the car will work best if ur split the banks up and do 2 banks of 5 with 60v to each from pump...then just run the back pump at 36v off either banks...i also link the banks at 24v to maintain and even current draw from the switches when u hit them..
> *


Ok thanks


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2010, 12:00 PM~16225858
> *ive had 2 sets of 3 accurates when they were still accurates that were 2 years old i ran them paralleled at the last battery for a year like that, until 1 finally stuck on me..then i tried the breaker style since i had atleast 3 good noids still and i got another year on them until one stuck on that set cuz i didnt ground the last noid to well...
> 
> if u do it the breaker style either put a quick disconnect inbetween the solenoid and 5th battery or do it at the pump..that way if the solenoid sticks youll be able to disconnect the power going to the pump...since ur connecting the 5th batteries negative terminal if the noids stick and one grounds out..that will act as ur ground and youll have voltage goin to the pump...so if u have 8 batteries thats 96v to the front..but if u do the breaker and it sticks then the solenoid acts as teh ground and the 5th battery would become ur first battery and youd have 48v going to ur pump until u can disconnect a cable
> *


yea.. i dont wanna be tryin to pull over to disconnect my motor..
think im try one of those ways i just quoted.. im a add a noid and make a bank of 4.
and swap some batts around and try it out..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff+Jan 8 2010, 01:07 PM~16225914-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no problem
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Jan 8 2010, 01:15 PM~16225978
> *yea.. i dont wanna be tryin to pull over to disconnect my motor..
> think im try one of those ways i just quoted.. im a add a noid and make a bank of 4.
> and swap some batts around and try it out..
> *



ya, u just gotta try different ways of doing shit lol


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 03:29 PM~15979470
> *That works
> *












is it ok for 36 and 108 goin to the same noid?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jan 9 2010, 02:45 PM~16237154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it ok for 36 and 108 goin to the same noid?
> *


its only using 36v to turn on the solenoids to power 108 volts...i dont see why not...


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## lalowcruisin

hello I want to install 2 pumps, 8 batteries in my Impala 64 for a 36v to the rear and 60v to the front but I would like to know if I climb the 2 first batteries in parallel as in my diagram here, which shook the difference with your diagram 
thank you


----------



## 187PURE

SO WHICH IS BETTER, BATTERIES IN SERIES OR IN PARALLEL? WHICH WAY WILL THROW YOUR CAR IN THE AIR QUICKER? I KNOW CURRENT KILLS. WILL EXCESSIVE CURRENT FRY YOUR SOLENOIDS QUICKER?


----------



## Junkshop pros

on a 10 bat set up, single pump, whats the difference in running 1&2 in parallel vs 9&10. is there a difference in amps? or can i parallel both and keep 96 volts to the front? just curiouse


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 3 2010, 09:33 AM~16498157
> *SO WHICH IS BETTER, BATTERIES IN SERIES OR IN PARALLEL?  WHICH WAY WILL THROW YOUR CAR IN THE AIR QUICKER?  I KNOW CURRENT KILLS. WILL EXCESSIVE CURRENT FRY YOUR SOLENOIDS QUICKER?
> *



the difference is parallel doesnt increase ur voltage, only the amperage, the series wiring increase ur voltage and not ur amperage


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Feb 4 2010, 02:57 AM~16508333
> *on a 10 bat set up, single pump, whats the difference in running  1&2 in parallel vs 9&10.  is there a difference in amps? or can i parallel both and keep 96 volts to the front? just curiouse
> *



u can parallel both the 1st and 2nd and then the 9th and 10th..if u parallel the 1st 2 batteries youll double ur amperage which is nice for the 24v to the switch...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 4 2010, 01:52 PM~16511178
> *the difference is parallel doesnt increase ur voltage, only the amperage, the series wiring increase ur voltage and not ur amperage
> *


YEAH I KNOW THAT, I JUST THOUGHT THERE WOULD BE AN ADVANTAGE BETWEEN ONE FROM THE OTHER. I DID DO A LITTLE RESEARCH OF MY OWN AND SOME SIMPLE OHM'S LAW CALCULATIONS. I FIGURED ON A 12 BATTERY SETUP, I WOULD WIRE 4 GROUPS OF 2 BATTS IN PARALLEL. THOSE 4 GROUPS WILL BE IN SERIES. THEN WIRE THEM IN SERIES WITH THE REMAINING 4 BATTERIES (WHICH ARE IN SERIES). THIS WILL GIVE ME 96V AND *DOUBLE THE CURRENT WHICH IS THE ADVANTAGE*


----------



## magoo

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 6 2010, 08:35 AM~16530416
> *YEAH I KNOW THAT, I JUST THOUGHT THERE WOULD BE AN ADVANTAGE BETWEEN ONE FROM THE OTHER.  I DID DO A LITTLE RESEARCH OF MY OWN AND SOME SIMPLE OHM'S LAW CALCULATIONS.  I FIGURED ON A 12 BATTERY SETUP, I WOULD WIRE 4 GROUPS OF 2 BATTS IN PARALLEL. THOSE 4 GROUPS WILL BE IN SERIES. THEN WIRE THEM IN SERIES WITH THE REMAINING 4 BATTERIES (WHICH ARE IN SERIES).  THIS WILL GIVE ME 96V AND DOUBLE THE CURRENT WHICH IS THE ADVANTAGE
> *



ya im unsure if theres a difference in having the parallel in front or at the end...


----------



## wayne64ss

Here is how I plan to set up mine...


----------



## EL IMPERIO 2

I WILL LIKE TO START OF WITH A 21 GUNS SALUTE TO OUR LOWRIDER COMMUNITY! I NEED SOME OPINIONS! THIS IS HOW IM THINKING OF WIRING MY SET UP! ITS A SIMPLE SET UP BUT I THINK I MESSED UP SOMEWEAR IN THE WIRING SCHEM! THIS IS A DIAGRhttp://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/t0rment0211/diagrams%20for%20hydraulics/WIREING.jpgAM.


----------



## EL IMPERIO 2

I WILL LIKE TO START OF WITH A 21 GUNS SALUTE TO OUR LOWRIDER COMMUNITY! I NEED SOME OPINIONS! THIS IS HOW IM THINKING OF WIRING MY SET UP! ITS A SIMPLE SET UP BUT I THINK I MESSED UP SOMEWEAR IN THE WIRING SCHEM! THIS IS A DIAGRhttp://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/t0rment0211/diagrams%20for%20hydraulics/WIREING.jpgAM.


----------



## EL IMPERIO 2

HOW THE HELL DO I POST MY PIC? GUYS! I GUESS I NEED HELP IN LOADING AND THINGS! I GUESS THATS ANOTHER TOPIC? :happysad: LOL...... PLEASE TAKE SOME TIME TO TAKE A LOOK... THANKS


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by EL IMPERIO 2_@Feb 19 2010, 07:17 PM~16664915
> *HOW THE HELL DO I POST MY PIC?  GUYS! I GUESS I NEED HELP IN LOADING AND THINGS! I GUESS THATS ANOTHER TOPIC? :happysad: LOL...... PLEASE TAKE SOME TIME TO TAKE A LOOK... THANKS
> *


----------



## EL IMPERIO 2

THANK TO YOU I COULD SEE MY DIAGRAM!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Feb 19 2010, 06:54 PM~16665319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you may want to use a quick disconnect instead of a cut off switch, ive seen them catch fire before if its just one of those on/off switches..also ur wired the front switch with the back switch on the actual switch diagram lol


----------



## EL IMPERIO 2

you may want to use a quick disconnect instead of a cut off switch, ive seen them catch fire before if its just one of those on/off switches..also ur wired the front switch with the back switch on the actual switch diagram lol 

HAY FISH! BIG HOMIE! GOOOOOOOOODDDDD LOOKIN OUT! THANKS FOR YOUR HELP! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NOT TOO BAD FOR A NEWBIE?


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by EL IMPERIO 2_@Feb 19 2010, 08:26 PM~16665647
> *THANK TO YOU I COULD SEE MY DIAGRAM!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


np homie


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by EL IMPERIO 2_@Feb 20 2010, 05:33 PM~16672101
> *you may want to use a quick disconnect instead of a cut off switch, ive seen them catch fire before if its just one of those on/off switches..also ur wired the front switch with the back switch on the actual switch diagram lol
> 
> HAY FISH! BIG HOMIE! GOOOOOOOOODDDDD LOOKIN OUT! THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NOT TOO BAD FOR A NEWBIE?
> *



my homie had one of those ground switches that was mounted to his floor and that bitch stuck on him and caught the carpet on fire during a parade....the contacts in them can fuse easily if theres a arc in there...i havent personally seen or know of anything other than a quick disconnect to work better than that yet...im sure there may be something out there...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

TTT


----------



## lincolnswanga

i need one quick diagram of a 3 pump ,6 batts, 3 dump setup mainly the switch and dump wiring


----------



## lincolnswanga

oh yeah 4 switches one to the nose, 1 switch to the rear two pumps, and 1 for left rear pump and one for right rear pump switch :happysad:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 3 2010, 08:33 AM~16498157
> *SO WHICH IS BETTER, BATTERIES IN SERIES OR IN PARALLEL?  WHICH WAY WILL THROW YOUR CAR IN THE AIR QUICKER?  I KNOW CURRENT KILLS. WILL EXCESSIVE CURRENT FRY YOUR SOLENOIDS QUICKER?
> *


When it comes to DC motors like those used in our hydraulic setups, voltage and current are a balancing act. Meaning one is not better than the other. You need both. There is a sweet spot for each application. If your application is hopping then you’ll need to find that sweet spot. Higher current will result in high torque/low speed pump motors. Higher voltage will result in low torque/high speed pump motors. Think of it like a transmission in a car. First gear will get you going quick with tons of torque, but your speed won’t be very high. Fifth gear (assuming you have a 5 speed) will get you to higher speeds but at low speeds takes forever to get going. Once the force generated by the torque equals the force required to accelerate the car you’re maxed out as far as speed goes until you apply more torque. This applies to hydraulic suspensions as well. Once the force required to life the car is met the speed at which it lifts won’t increase until more force is applied.

With hopping, the goal is velocity. Velocity gets you off the ground but needs force to do it. The force is generated by mechanical power which is fed by electrical energy in our case. The force at your front cylinders could be estimated by the mechanical power generated by the pump which could be estimated by determining the electrical power generated by the battery pack. Based on the weight distribution of the car you could “tune” the input current/voltage to the DC motor(s) to get a good mix of torque and speed while maxing out power at the front cylinders. Keeping you motors and solenoids from frying; that’s another story. Since we rarely use any of these components within their design parameters it’s hard to estimate the life of these components. It’s like rolling 520s on a 6000 lb Impala. You just gotta say fuck it and see what happens, unless of course you’re will to use bigger motors and solenoids that are designed for such inputs. I guess since weight is not a factor, why not?

I’ve thought about putting together a spreadsheet that would calculate an optimized setup including input voltage, input current and car weight distribution. I’ve had trouble finding data on the DC motors and pump heads used in some of the hydraulic pumps. I’d need things like motor efficiencies, pump efficiencies, power and torque curves…etc.

Sorry for the ramble. I like this kind of stuff.


----------



## lincolnswanga

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@May 4 2010, 07:02 AM~17385089
> *i need one quick diagram of a 3 pump ,6 batts, 3 dump setup mainly the switch and dump wiring
> *



kingfish wasup hook it up with a diagram :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga+May 4 2010, 08:02 AM~17385089-->
> 
> 
> 
> i need one quick diagram of a 3 pump ,6 batts, 3 dump setup mainly the switch and dump wiring
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 08:03 AM~17385101
> *oh yeah 4 switches one to the nose, 1 switch to the rear two pumps, and 1 for left rear pump and one for right rear pump switch :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lincolnswanga_@May 4 2010, 12:45 PM~17387633
> *kingfish wasup hook it up with a diagram  :biggrin:
> *


sorry homie been working a lot over the past 3 weeks....and i have a newborn as well..but here u go


----------



## lincolnswanga

alright thanks homie congrats on the new born too homie :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@May 4 2010, 03:08 PM~17388819
> *alright thanks homie congrats on the new born too homie :biggrin:
> *


thanks...



hope the diagram helps ya out


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 5 2010, 12:16 AM~17395402
> *thanks...
> hope the diagram helps ya out
> *


oh shit Fish, you had a new pup too :thumbsup: Congrats homie


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 5 2010, 12:18 AM~17395428
> *oh shit Fish, you had a new pup too :thumbsup: Congrats homie
> *


haha ya..im shocked ur wifey didnt tell you...she mentioned to me expecting as well....she said to let her know what i was having so he could rock the BMH 1z's she was gonna send me...


----------



## RollinX151

Whats up man. I just installed my set up (97 towncar, 2 pumps 4 dumps 6 batteries) a few days ago and I wired 36 volts to the front and 36 volts to the back. The back is cool but the front i think needs more power. Which do you think i should use? 48, 60, 72 to the front?? I just don't know how fast those are?

here is what it looks like now (I zoomed in for a better view)










(left - front pump, right - rear pump) ( I have more solenoids if I need them)


----------



## RollinX151




----------



## 78Phaeton

When the battaries are all wired together to different volts and amps how do you charge them? Is there away to charge them all at once?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 6 2010, 08:21 AM~17407881
> *Whats up man.  I just installed my set up (97 towncar, 2 pumps 4 dumps 6 batteries) a few days ago and I wired 36 volts to the front and 36 volts to the back.  The back is cool but the front i think needs more power.  Which do you think i should use?  48, 60, 72 to the front??  I just don't know how fast those are?
> 
> here is what it looks like now (I zoomed in for a better view)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (left - front pump, right - rear pump) ( I have more solenoids if I need them)
> *


if u up ur voltage ur gonna want to add more solenoids to the front pump..i would just run all 6 batteries in series and have the front pump running off 72v..or u can parallel the last 2 batteries together and the front pump would run off 60v...but if u up the voltage id have atleast 3 solenoids to each pump and not 2..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 78Phaeton_@May 6 2010, 08:56 AM~17408102
> *When the battaries are all wired together to different volts and amps how do you charge them? Is there away to charge them all at once?
> *



if all the batteries are wired in series u can get a multi charger that will charge them all at once...depending on what voltage ur running..so if ur running 6 batteries total in series u can get a multi charger that charges up to 72v


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 10 2010, 02:38 AM~17440174
> *if u up ur voltage ur gonna want to add more solenoids to the front pump..i would just run all 6 batteries in series and have the front pump running off 72v..or u can parallel the last 2 batteries together and the front pump would run off 60v...but if u up the voltage id have atleast 3 solenoids to each pump and not 2..
> *



Do you have a wiring diagram? Thanks


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 10 2010, 02:55 PM~17444677
> *Do you have a wiring diagram?  Thanks
> *


the diagram is posted above.. 3 pumps and 6 batteries with 72v to the front and 36v for rear


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 11 2010, 03:07 AM~17450966
> *the diagram is posted above.. 3 pumps and 6 batteries with 72v to the front and 36v for rear
> *



got it thanks..


----------



## Chopperray

I am looking to find out if i can run 4 pumps/12 batteries and have the 4 pumps run @ 36 volts off the panel, then run front pumps @72 volts off the single switch for hopping?
Does anyone have experience with this or know how to wire scenerio?



> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2009, 12:17 PM~15039391
> *now for 4 pump setups
> there will be a few common things youll see with my 4 pump diagram wiring...
> 
> 1. is that the link between both banks at 24v..this is to keep the banks evened out when ur hitting the switches..otherwise if there wasnt a link between the 2 youd be draining the one bank down more so than the other due to when u hit the switch ur drawing 24v to either power the pumps or power the dumps...this is to help keep the banks evened so that u dont end up sticking solenoids
> 
> 2. is youll also notice that youll see that the front left pump and back right pump are wired on the same bank of batteries..and the front right pump and the back left pump is wired on the same bank of batteries..this is so that when u hit the switch for the front pumps both banks are used..1 bank to power the right pump and the other to power the left pump..as goes for the back pumps and if u hit side to side movement..the only time 1 bank of batteries will power both pumps wired to that bank is if u have a pancake switch wired....
> 
> 3. when wiring up 2 banks u also see that both banks are linked at the negative terminal of the 1st battery..this is where u link both banks together and then on either of the 2 is where u would connect ur quick disconnect so that u only need to use 1...also make sure you have a good solid ground that ur quick disconnect is grounding to, cuz u got a lot of voltage ur playing with and any weak ground could become a castrophie
> 
> 4 pumps 6 batteries 2 banks..36v to both front and rear pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 pumps 8 batteries 2 banks..48v to both front and rear pumps..if u want 36v to the rear pumps then u just  move the cable down a battery obviously...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 pumps 10 batteries 2 banks...36v to the rear pumps and 60v to the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 pumps 12 batteries 2 banks...36v to the rear pumps and 72v to the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 pumps 14 batteries 2 banks...36v to the rear and 84v to the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bluburban

I got 8 batts adding 2 more for my front pump it's a bladder with a presto plus trying to run all 10 to the front pump I was told I need all 10 for it I got 2 sets of 3 noids and there wired in series, so would I hook them up in series or parallel would you have a diagram for this


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Chopperray_@May 11 2010, 09:01 AM~17452549
> *I am looking to find out if i can run 4 pumps/12 batteries and have the 4 pumps run @ 36 volts off the panel, then run front pumps @72 volts off the single switch for hopping?
> Does anyone have experience with this or know how to wire scenerio?
> *


id run it like this

4 pumps 12 batteries 2 banks...36v to the rear pumps and 72v to the front


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by bluburban_@May 11 2010, 10:30 PM~17461166
> *I got 8 batts adding 2 more for my front pump it's a bladder with a presto plus trying to run all 10 to the front pump I was told I need all 10 for it I got 2 sets of 3 noids and there wired in series, so would I hook them up in series or parallel would you have a diagram for this
> *


dont run all 10 to the motor..it does more harm then good...ive ran 10 to the nose on a prestolite plus motor and it destroyed it...i set my car up with 10 batteries but i parallel the last 2 batteries so that ive doubled up the amperage at the pump while having 108v to the front pump...

heres a diagram with 8 batteries showing how to wire up the solenoids to ur front pump..youd just need to add the 2 other batteries

3 pumps 8 batteries 36v to the rear pumps and 96 to the front..youll see that after the last battery theres 2 sets of solenoids..each set having its own cable comin off the battery to the noids and from the noids to the motor...u just jumper the S terminals










heres what 10 batteries did to my motor in a few minutes


you also might like to check out my motor insulating topic as well..as higher voltage means more arcing and youll go thru motors faster

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=427988&hl=


----------



## Chopperray

Thanks for the info. do you know if its possible to run everything on the panel @ 36v and the single hopping switch at 72v? that way i can lift and lay without running the front so hot?



> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 12 2010, 06:23 AM~17463528
> *id run it like this
> 
> 4 pumps 12 batteries 2 banks...36v to the rear pumps and 72v to the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Chopperray_@May 12 2010, 02:03 PM~17466902
> *Thanks for the info. do you know if its possible to run everything on the panel @ 36v and the single hopping switch at 72v? that way i can lift and lay without running the front so hot?
> *



Ya just run another set of noids on the lower voltage and run them to the pump as well


----------



## Chopperray

So i would need two sets of noids to each front pump.... one set on each pump at 36v and the other set @ 72v? 

Thanks bro!




> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 12 2010, 04:17 PM~17468764
> *Ya just run another set of noids on the lower voltage and run them to the pump as well
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Chopperray_@May 12 2010, 06:17 PM~17469453
> *So i would need two sets of noids to each front pump.... one set on each pump at 36v and the other set @ 72v?
> 
> Thanks bro!
> *


yes..but if u want to save money just move the cables down to the lower voltage when u dont want the car to be on 72v and then move them back when u do..or just do the other set of solenoids


----------



## bluburban

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 12 2010, 06:28 AM~17463543
> *dont run all 10 to the motor..it does more harm then good...ive ran 10 to the nose on a prestolite plus motor and it destroyed it...i set my car up with 10 batteries but i parallel the last 2 batteries so that ive doubled up the amperage at the pump while having 108v to the front pump...
> 
> heres a diagram with 8 batteries showing how to wire up the solenoids to ur front pump..youd just need to add the 2 other batteries
> 
> 3 pumps 8 batteries 36v to the rear pumps and 96 to the front..youll see that after the last battery theres 2 sets of solenoids..each set having its own cable comin off the battery to the noids and from the noids to the motor...u just jumper the S terminals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres what 10 batteries did to my motor in a few minutes
> you also might like to check out my motor insulating topic as well..as higher voltage means more arcing and youll go thru motors faster
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=427988&hl=
> *


so I just wire the 2 new ones parallel, all ready insulated the motor but only used silcone is that all right? Why do you need two cables from batts to noids to motor, I got mine doubble stacked with one wire to the noids then jumped to the other noid about an inch away then the same on the other end to the motor thanks


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by bluburban_@May 12 2010, 09:05 PM~17471484
> *so I just wire the 2 new ones parallel, all ready insulated the motor but only used silcone is that all right? Why do you need two cables from batts to noids to motor, I got mine doubble stacked with one wire to the noids then jumped to the other noid about an inch away then the same on the other end to the motor thanks
> *


if u dont run a seperate wire off the battery to each noids and to the pump then ur defeating the purpose of a parallel solenoids...ur dividing up the amperage thru the noids to the motor...if u dont use seperate cables then ur not dividing anything since its still going thru the same cables


----------



## bluburban

Cool thanks for the info on the cables, so is the motor allright with just the silcone and the last 2 batts go paralle


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by bluburban_@May 13 2010, 02:07 PM~17479441
> *Cool thanks for the info on the cables, so is the motor allright with just the silcone and the last 2 batts go paralle
> *


jb quik on the motors  been doing it for a couple of years have you ever seen my car eat motors :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 13 2010, 07:49 PM~17483132
> *jb quik on the motors   been doing it for a couple of years have you ever seen my car eat motors  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 13 2010, 08:49 PM~17483132
> *jb quik on the motors   been doing it for a couple of years have you ever seen my car eat motors  :biggrin:
> *


no but we've seen you eat fat girls like a fat kid eats cake lol

ron did a motor for me using jb quick too i think, but damn it looks like it painted it on there..its so nice and pretty lol....i just siliconed the bitch lol


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## down79

I need some help > I have a 3 pump set up..1 to front 2 to back 10 batts anyone have an advise on what is the best way to wire? what is better 1 bank or two? 7 to front and 3 to rear??what do you guys think would be the best?


----------



## KC CLOWNIN

i have a dumm question the yellow line in the diagrams what is it forits throwing me off


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KC CLOWNIN_@Jun 9 2010, 08:33 PM~17743544
> *i have a dumm question the yellow line in the diagrams what is it forits throwing me off
> *


I'm no Einstein but it looks like a battery cable :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

I am going to run two pumps, 4 dumps on 3 batts and two switches. It's going in a 51 Fleet so I don't care about speed, just the ability to go up and down.

The reason I am running four dumps is because OJ at BMH hooked me up with THE mother fuckers of all blocks, 45 degree with dual pressure and they are now plumbed for two dumps. That and there will be no worries of fluid transfer.

How do you recommend I wire it? How many solenoids? I have 6 accumax solenoids and the (sorry but the switches that come in the kit suck) shitty switches until I order some carlings.


----------



## jays eight duce

question in the basic set up first diagram 2 pump 6 batt set up 72 to front 36 to back, where do i pull my 24 from and can i put my disconnect in the system ground. also i want individual corners do you have a link on the dump block and can i do this with 6 batts and 2 pumps.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by down79_@Jun 9 2010, 09:14 PM~17743261
> *I need some help > I have a 3 pump set up..1 to front 2 to back 10 batts anyone have an advise on what is the best way to wire? what is better 1 bank or two?  7 to front and 3 to rear??what do you guys think would be the best?
> *


depends on what ur wanting to do with the car...u can wire all 10 or u can wire the batteries in a way that u have less voltage but more amperage as well.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KC CLOWNIN_@Jun 9 2010, 09:33 PM~17743544
> *i have a dumm question the yellow line in the diagrams what is it forits throwing me off
> *


depends on what diagram ur refering to


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by jays eight duce_@Jun 10 2010, 10:14 AM~17748285
> *question in the basic set up first diagram 2 pump 6 batt set up 72 to front 36 to back, where do i pull my 24 from and can i put my disconnect in the system ground. also i want individual corners do you have a link on the dump block and can i do this with 6 batts and 2 pumps.
> *


you get the 24v from ur 2nd batteries positive terminals..

ur not gonna get individual corners to lift cuz you lack a pump per corner, however with a 4 dump setup u will be able to individually dump a corner

ur quick disconnect is to be connected on the first batteries negative terminal and to some part of the cars frame or ur battery rack...anything less than frame or battery rack is a shitty ground..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 9 2010, 11:09 PM~17744781
> *I am going to run two pumps, 4 dumps on 3 batts and two switches. It's going in a 51 Fleet so I don't care about speed, just the ability to go up and down.
> 
> The reason I am running four dumps is because OJ at BMH hooked me up with THE mother fuckers of all blocks, 45 degree with dual pressure and they are now plumbed for two dumps. That and there will be no worries of fluid transfer.
> 
> How do you recommend I wire it? How many solenoids? I have 6 accumax solenoids and the (sorry but the switches that come in the kit suck) shitty switches until I order some carlings.
> *


3 solenoids to each pump and run all 36v to both pumps..just know the batteries will drain quickly so make sure ur charging them often....just wire the switches to what ever moves youd like to have


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2010, 10:05 PM~17753264
> *3 solenoids to each pump and run all 36v to both pumps..just know the batteries will drain quickly so make sure ur charging them often....just wire the switches to what ever moves youd like to have
> *


why not 24 volts? I've never run that low but aside from being slower, what would be the drawbacks? I am not switch happy, just want to lift it and drive.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 10 2010, 08:41 PM~17753638
> *why not 24 volts? I've never run that low but aside from being slower, what would be the drawbacks? I am not switch happy, just want to lift it and drive.
> *



U can parallel the 2nd and 3rd and double the amperage. If ur gonna run that low of voltage I'd invest in a street charger. Otherwise running them low you may stick noids and burn up motors.


----------



## jays eight duce

what do i need to build the 4 dump setup im using reds compititon pumps. also how do i wire pumps and switches to noids and thank you for saving the world by answering everyones questions.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2010, 11:12 PM~17753990
> *U can parallel the 2nd and 3rd and double the amperage. If ur gonna run that low of voltage I'd invest in a street charger. Otherwise running them low you may stick noids and burn up motors.
> *


got it, I am looking around for a street charger, I can run 36v for now. Thanks for the ideas bro.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 10 2010, 09:16 PM~17754045
> *got it, I am looking around for a street charger, I can run 36v for now. Thanks for the ideas bro.
> *


no problem homie.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2010, 11:40 PM~17754314
> *no problem homie.
> *


I just need accumulators and for my arm to heal up!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 10 2010, 09:42 PM~17754344
> *I just need accumulators and for my arm to heal up!
> *


haha


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Oct 4 2009, 01:37 AM~15262088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


would this be the same for an adex dump?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jun 11 2010, 12:42 PM~17760148
> *would this be the same for an adex dump?
> *


yes if all u were doing is runnin a single pump and single dump.


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2010, 07:55 PM~17753168
> *depends on what ur wanting to do with the car...u can wire all 10 or u can wire the batteries in a way that u have less voltage but more amperage as well.
> *


what do you sugest. I don't hit switches very often the car gets driven about 3-4 times a month. I want the power there when its time to clown on people. which would be best ?


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2010, 12:23 PM~17760438
> *yes if all u were doing is runnin a single pump and single dump.
> *



SUP HOMIE!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2010, 01:23 PM~17760438
> *yes if all u were doing is runnin a single pump and single dump.
> *


----------



## down79

help :uh:


----------



## down79

I got 3 pumps 10 batts can I wire 1 bank 4 to back 2 pumps and 10 to front pump on 4 noids? dont have room for more. what would be the best way to wire them? dont do any hopping.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by down79_@Jun 26 2010, 08:29 PM~17895298
> *I got 3 pumps 10 batts can I wire 1 bank 4 to back 2 pumps and 10 to front pump on 4 noids? dont have room for more. what would be the best way to wire them? dont do any hopping.
> *


sory homie been working...i would wire 36v to the back pumps and run the front off 6 or 7...youll just need to wire the setup in a series/parallel wiring to acheive the votlage u want


----------



## touchdowntodd

im gonna be runnin 2 pump / 2 dump pesco setup ... 2 banks of 2 batts each... so i get how to wire the dumps, pumps, switches and all that.. 

do i need to run 2 seperate quick disconnects? or can i run both banks connected to the same one, and if so, whats the best method?


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 26 2010, 11:47 PM~17896473
> *sory homie been working...i would wire 36v to the back pumps and run the front off 6 or 7...youll just need to wire the setup in a series/parallel wiring to acheive the votlage u want
> *


thank you .I appreciate your help


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 27 2010, 08:53 AM~17897653
> *im gonna be runnin 2 pump / 2 dump pesco setup ... 2 banks of 2 batts each... so i get how to wire the dumps, pumps, switches and all that..
> 
> do i need to run 2 seperate quick disconnects? or can i run both banks connected to the same one, and if so, whats the best method?
> *


no, u just run a wire connecting both banks at the 1st battery negative position, then u run another cable off either of the 2 and thats ur quick disconnect


----------



## scotty tinoco

i am needing some help wireing switches and batteries for a 2 pump set up 4 batteries to the back but all 12 to the front


----------



## bottomsup

please pm me a diagram of 3 pumper 6 batts 

48 to front 

36 to the back


----------



## scotty tinoco

i need help on wirein the switches 4 switches 2 pumps 12 batteries back pump has 2 dumps and the front has i dump i have 4 batteries to the back but all 12 to the front to hop


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

good info right here :biggrin:


----------



## down79

great topic..very helpful :thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by down79_@Jul 27 2010, 07:01 PM~18157959
> *great topic..very helpful  :thumbsup:
> *


COULDNT AGREE WITH YOU MORE HOMIE.. :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowpup

how do I run 7 batteries but still 60v to the front and 36v to the rear? or is it even possible


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 1lowpup_@Aug 3 2010, 06:00 PM~18219521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do I run 7 batteries but still 60v to the front and 36v to the rear? or is it even possible
> *


you would just parallel that 7th battery along with the 6th and 5th


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by scotty tinoco_@Jul 27 2010, 05:47 PM~18156590
> *i need help on wirein the switches 4 switches 2 pumps 12 batteries back pump has 2 dumps and the front has i dump i have 4 batteries to the back but all 12 to the front to hop
> *



here is another topic of mine but for switch wiring

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=546406&hl=


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

SWITCH WIRING TOPIC TOO

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=546406&hl=


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by bottomsup_@Jul 26 2010, 10:05 PM~18148690
> *please pm me a  diagram of 3 pumper 6 batts
> 
> 48 to front
> 
> 36 to the back
> *



U just parallel the 4th, 5th and 6th batteries together


----------



## 1lowpup

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2010, 09:44 PM~18223300
> *you would just parallel that 7th battery along with the 6th and 5th
> *


like this?


----------



## fidecaddy

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 1lowpup_@Aug 5 2010, 12:23 AM~18233213
> *like this?
> 
> 
> *


yes


----------



## 65chevyman

ttt


----------



## mattd




----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

whats up with some of the images not working no more


----------



## Boricua Customs

:0


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

This topic will come in handy laters thanks fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Sep 7 2010, 05:29 PM~18509085
> *This topic will come in handy laters thanks fellas :thumbsup:
> *



ill probably be adding some other diagrams to this topic as well...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2010, 11:51 PM~18512470
> *ill probably be adding some other diagrams to this topic as well...
> *


given all the secerts away :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2010, 02:22 AM~18512661
> *given all the secerts away :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2010, 12:22 AM~18512661
> *given all the secerts away :biggrin:
> *


haha..no no theres a few top secrets that will not be given away...but battery diagrams are just helping others save their shit lol


----------



## $$RON $$

:thumbsup:


----------



## Yuhaten63

I have to say homie that shit I wired my 3 pump set up to 96 volt and iam loving it no more motors burning up. U did a dam good homie thanks


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 28 2009, 01:28 AM~15489794
> *if ur refering to the solenoid inbetween ur 4th and 5th battery for the front pump then a cable coming off ur 6th battery straight to ur motor then yes i have one thats similar to that..but its on a 3 pump setup i pictured with more voltage..u can just copy the diagram and then go into paint with it and remove the un-wanted batteries so that it fits ur setup
> 
> 3 pumps 8 batteries 36v to the rear pumps and 96 to the front...heres the same setup, but now the solenoids are used as a breaker inbetween the 4th and 5th battery..which means ur running 48v thru the solenoids and not 96v.. u just wire the solenoids inbetween the 5th and 5th battery and put on ur switch wire to the S terminal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO SOMETHING LIKE THIS WOULD BE TO HELP SAVE MY MOTOR? OR WILL IT ADD MORE POWER? THIS SHIT IS INTERESTING


----------



## Yuhaten63

YEP THATS THE ONE ON TOP OF THIS POST SINCE I DID MY SET UP LIKE THAT I HAVEN'T HAD ANY MORE BURNT MOTORS AT ALL. LIKE THEY AT MC Dz IAM LOVING IT MY MOTORS LAST ME ABOUT GOOD 3 TO 5 MONTHS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :worship: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I HAVE TO SAY KINGFISH U DID A FAM JOB HOMIE


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by aztlan_d_@Sep 28 2010, 02:05 PM~18683290
> *YEP THATS THE ONE ON TOP OF THIS POST SINCE I DID MY SET UP LIKE THAT I HAVEN'T HAD ANY MORE BURNT MOTORS AT ALL. LIKE THEY AT MC Dz IAM LOVING IT MY MOTORS LAST ME ABOUT GOOD 3 TO 5 MONTHS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :rimshot:  :worship:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I HAVE TO SAY KINGFISH U DID A FAM JOB HOMIE
> *


SO U HOP YOUR CAR ON THE REGULAR???


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 28 2010, 01:05 PM~18682353
> *SO SOMETHING LIKE THIS WOULD BE TO HELP SAVE MY MOTOR? OR WILL IT ADD MORE POWER? THIS SHIT IS INTERESTING
> *



not really save the motor cuz in the end ur motor is seeing the max voltage, its to save the solenoids..so instead of the solenoids having 96v go thru them, they now have 48v going thru them...less voltage equals less heat...which is less abuse on ur noids...if u run soelnoids in this fashion i do suggest yo urun a quick disconnect after the solenoids before the 5th battery..this way if a solenoid sticks you can disconnect the power....so no run away pump..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by aztlan_d_@Sep 28 2010, 12:39 PM~18682186
> *I have to say homie that shit I wired my 3 pump set up to 96 volt and iam loving it no more motors burning up. U did a dam good homie thanks
> *



glad everything has worked out for you...id just like to add i would reccommend a quick disconnect after the solenoids before the 5th battery so u dont have a run away pump if a solenoid gets stuck and grounds itself out...cuz if disconnect ur main on that stops only 36v going thru..if the other grounds out then ur front pump will end up getting 48v going thru cuz the solenoid will act as teh ground and that 5th battery will become the first of 4 batteries


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## S.T.C.C.760

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2010, 10:51 PM~18512470
> *ill probably be adding some other diagrams to this topic as well...
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs

Bump for some good diagrams


----------



## grounded4now

I just made this diagram for my setup. One disconnect under the seat and one in the trunk for the hell of it. It's a street setup. I may change the voltage to 84 and/ or change how many in parallel.

what am I fucking up???


----------



## Boricua Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by grounded4now_@Oct 20 2010, 01:49 PM~18861658
> *I just made this diagram for my setup. One disconnect under the seat and one in the trunk for the hell of it. It's a street setup. I may change the voltage to 84 and/ or change how many in parallel.
> 
> what am I fucking up???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you need to take the cable off the negative terminal (6th battery) that links the first battery when it gets to 72v to the next one up (7th battery)...from the 6th battery u should be linking the positive terminals together along with linking the 7th and 8th batteryes negative terminals...


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

I have 3 pumps 1 to the nose 2 to the rear and 8 batteries I just picked up a 60 volt street charger and was wondering the best way to wire this up would be could I run them parrelel in one bank and do 48 volts to everything would the street charger work or should I do 60 volts and 48 to the rear ?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Oct 24 2010, 09:31 PM~18897667
> *I have 3 pumps 1 to the nose 2 to the rear and 8 batteries I just picked up a 60 volt street charger and was wondering the best way to wire this up would be could I run them parrelel in one bank and do 48 volts to everything would the street charger work or should I do 60 volts and 48 to the rear ?
> *


i personaly dont have any experience in running street chargers..im not familiar with how they will operate if u run battereries in parallel as well as series wiring..so unfortunately im the wrong person to answer the question...id post a topic inquiring what you want to know..hopefully someone will have the right answer for you

street chargers are just a trickle charger..u will still need to hit ur batteries with a charger just to get them fully charged


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## slo




----------



## aguilera620

anybody got a Plumbing and WIring for a 4 dump or 6 dumps on 1 pump?


----------



## grounded4now

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2010, 11:32 PM~18885329
> *you need to take the cable off the negative terminal (6th battery) that links the first battery when it gets to 72v to the next one up (7th battery)...from the 6th battery u should be linking the positive terminals together along with linking the 7th and 8th batteryes negative terminals...
> *


Thanks Fish, but I lost ya???? :dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by grounded4now_@Oct 26 2010, 11:49 PM~18919242
> *Thanks Fish, but I lost ya????  :dunno:
> *



haha no problem ill fix it for ya and youll understand


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

here now u see the cable thats missing from your diagram compared to mine


----------



## grounded4now

Wouldn't that be 84v??


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by grounded4now_@Oct 29 2010, 11:21 AM~18940107
> *Wouldn't that be 84v??
> *


no...series wiring increases the voltage...parallel wiring increases amperage...the 72v on the 6th battery is only 72v when u connect something to the postive battery terminal..so that ending voltage is 72v..then its connected to the next batteries positive terminal with leaves the voltage at 72v but now its gonna increase the amperage cuz ur paralleling the last 2 batteries after the first 6 have been wired in series


----------



## grounded4now

Got ya, thanks man appreciate it


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by grounded4now_@Oct 31 2010, 10:19 AM~18951855
> *Got ya, thanks man appreciate it
> *


no problem


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2010, 11:19 PM~18928478
> *here now u see the cable thats missing from your diagram compared to mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I KNOW U ANSWERED THIS BEFORE BUT IN THIS TYPE OF WIRING IS IT INTENDED FOR MORE POWER TO YOUR FRONT PUMP??


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

2 pumps 8 batteries 2 banks 36v to the rear 60v to the front with last 2 batteries paralleled..1st three batteries are wired in series to get 36v to the rear pump, then on the 24v battery a cable is goin to the 4th battery skipping the 36v battery and continuing on to make 60v to the front








just curious in this one why not run the first 4 parallel and then 24v off the 5th and the 36v off the 6th and the 60 off the 8th anything wrong with this??


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

3 pumps 8 batteries..36v to the rear pumps and 72v to the nose (the 1st four batteries are paralleled and the rest are in series









something like this with one more parrelleled


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Nov 5 2010, 08:42 PM~18997767
> *2 pumps 8 batteries 2 banks 36v to the rear 60v to the front with last 2 batteries paralleled..1st three batteries are wired in series to get 36v to the rear pump, then on the 24v battery a cable is goin to the 4th battery skipping the 36v battery and continuing on to make 60v to the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just curious in this one why not run the first 4 parallel and then 24v off the 5th and the 36v off the 6th and the 60 off the 8th anything wrong with this??
> *


basically it was just another way of wiring batteries to get the voltage that someone may want


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Oct 31 2010, 11:58 PM~18956674
> *I KNOW U ANSWERED THIS BEFORE BUT IN THIS TYPE OF WIRING IS IT INTENDED FOR MORE POWER TO YOUR FRONT PUMP??
> *


no, not more power, u get more amperage..u get 72v and increase amperage..which gives u more play time


----------



## grounded4now

another dumb question.. whats the difference in paralleing the first batts instead of the last. I was guessing that the front pump would get the increased amps and not the rears if you parallel the last


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2009, 01:53 PM~15039166
> *
> 
> or u can do 3 pumps 8 batteries 36v to the rear pumps and 96 to the front like this
> 
> 3 pumps 8 batteries 36v to the rear pumps and 96 to the front...heres the same setup, but now the solenoids are used as a breaker inbetween the 4th and 5th battery..which means ur running 48v thru the solenoids and not 96v.. u just wire the solenoids inbetween the 5th and 5th battery and put on ur switch wire to the S terminal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so this will give me the same results as running the noids at the 8th battery? but the noids would take less of a beating?...ima go rewire my set up :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

I need a wire diagram for my switches itself. What color wires goes to what switches for front, back and 3wheel both sides on 4 switches. 3 pump setup


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 12 2010, 12:29 PM~19051916
> *so this will give me the same results as running the noids at the 8th battery? but the noids would take less of a beating?...ima go rewire my set up :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


yes you got it..just make sure ur not running cheap solenoids


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Mr. MS Roller_@Nov 12 2010, 12:50 PM~19052039
> *I need a wire diagram for my switches itself. What color wires goes to what switches for front, back and 3wheel both sides on 4 switches. 3 pump setup
> *


the color of wires arent specific to any one part..u can have a dump wire be whatever color u want or the pump wires..it dont make a difference, as long as u wire it correctly youll be fine..but u can look up my topics i also have a switch wiring topic


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 13 2010, 02:46 AM~19057348
> *yes you got it..just make sure ur not running cheap solenoids
> *


coo :thumbsup: ..i think this topic should be pinned :yes: :yes:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 13 2010, 07:56 AM~19057868
> *coo :thumbsup: ..i think this topic should be pinned :yes:  :yes:
> *


haha i think its a good topic to help people out, i doubt they will pinn it lol


----------



## woeone23

What up kingfish...check it out..we running 10batts 2pumps one to the rear and one to the front...the front is a non piston 1" alum block 3/4" fittings no slow down and a hi low square(just like an adex)...and a #11 pump head....we running all ten to the front on four noids.....now it works for about 15/20 licks on the switch....and then the armature burns up .....can you hook me up wit a good diagram for all 10batts/120volts...that will work and be powerful but long lasting too....and most of all not burn the armature so fast......also do you brake your armatures in before puttin it in the pump and strat hopping???....


----------



## woeone23

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Boricua Customs

:dunno:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

mine r in a series,for faster action and safe witch one would be best ta use of the diagrams?


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

ttt


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Nov 15 2010, 03:55 PM~19073756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine r in a series,for faster action and safe witch one would be best ta use of the diagrams?
> *


----------



## dirtylooks

I HAVE A SET UP WITH WAS 10 BATT BUT WHEN I BOUGHT THE CAR HE ONLY GAVE ME 8 BATTS....WELL RIGHT NOW IT HAS THE BOOSTER CABLE GROUND AN I WANT TO CHANGE IT TO THE QUICK DISCONNECT WHAT IS THE PROPER WAY TO DO THIS?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@Nov 14 2010, 05:43 PM~19066540
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *



hey sorry homie, i been working like a dog at best buy....i have found running all 10 to the nose does more harm to the motor then good for the actually hopping...i run the 9th and 10th battery in parallel..so i have the voltage of 9 batteries but i double up the amperage at the pump motor...what i suggest you do is take a look at my otehr forum i have its to help insulate the motors to help prevent arching to the brush plate..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=427988&hl=


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by dirtylooks_@Nov 24 2010, 12:18 PM~19152632
> *I HAVE A SET UP WITH WAS 10 BATT BUT WHEN I BOUGHT THE CAR HE ONLY GAVE ME 8 BATTS....WELL RIGHT NOW IT HAS THE BOOSTER CABLE GROUND AN I WANT TO CHANGE IT TO THE QUICK DISCONNECT WHAT IS THE PROPER WAY TO DO THIS?
> *


what you do is disconnect the ground cable off the battery then connect ur twist ground..just make sure that the end u put on the cable side to the battery isnt the end thats exposed with the stud out...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Nov 15 2010, 02:55 PM~19073756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine r in a series,for faster action and safe witch one would be best ta use of the diagrams?
> *



9 or 8 batteries?


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 24 2010, 10:48 PM~19158277
> *9 or 8 batteries?
> *


8


----------



## 64GALAXIE

WHAT ABOUT A DIAGRAM FOR A 2 PUMPS 4 BATTERIES


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 64GALAXIE_@Nov 26 2010, 09:02 AM~19168081
> *WHAT ABOUT A DIAGRAM FOR A 2 PUMPS 4 BATTERIES
> *


not rocket science


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Nov 25 2010, 02:56 PM~19163221
> *8
> *


just run all 8 in series if u want to run the front pump at 96v..otherwise if u want a lower voltage just put a few in parallel


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## Boricua Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse




----------



## BlueheadedNigg

So how do I wire a 3-pump set-up with 72V to front pump ,then 36V to the rear 2-pump's on 4-switch set-up??? Can any post a pic or show me??


----------



## BlueheadedNigg

> _Originally posted by BlueheadedNigg_@Dec 8 2010, 11:39 AM~19272608
> *So how do I wire a 3-pump set-up with 72V to front pump ,then 36V to the rear 2-pump's on 4-switch set-up??? Can any post a pic or show me??
> *


x2


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

> _Originally posted by BlueheadedNigg_@Dec 8 2010, 10:39 AM~19272608
> *So how do I wire a 3-pump set-up with 72V to front pump ,then 36V to the rear 2-pump's on 4-switch set-up??? Can any post a pic or show me??
> *


LOOK AT THE FIRST PAGE  :angry: :wow:


----------



## Boricua Customs

:wow:


----------



## charles85




----------



## klkretz

if your going to run batteries parallel, is it better to run this in the first batteries or the last or no difference?


----------



## aguilera620

Can anybody tell me if the switch wiring is right? this is for 2 pump 6 dumps. 1 pump with 4 dumps to control individual corners.
PB=PUMP BACK DBR=DUMP BACK RIGHT


----------



## Boricua Customs

:0


----------



## klkretz

What's the best way to run 14 batteries and 3 pumps?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by klkretz_@Dec 17 2010, 03:38 PM~19353887
> *What's the best way to run 14 batteries and 3 pumps?
> *



all depends on the voltage


----------



## klkretz

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 19 2010, 12:08 AM~19364818
> *all depends on the voltage
> *


bought a car that has 3 pumps and 14 batteries. the wiring is pretty screwed up and i'm not sure how it was ran originally. i've looked through all the other postings on this subject and it seems that it's probably smart to run 36 volts to the back pumps and maybe 72 to 84 to the front. not sure how to get there safely. maybe less batteries or parallel some of them. if you had a diagram of your suggestion, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Boricua Customs

:0


----------



## beanerman

ttt


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

how bout simple 2 pumps 3 or 4 batt setup?? all volts to front and back?? 2 diagrams if anything?? still learning..


----------



## down79

I have a 3 pump 10 batt set up . i am running 7 to front pump and 3 to rear 2 pumps. Im going to run 6 to front pump and 4 to rear 2 pumps . would it be better to run 2 batts to each rear pump or let them share 4 batts? would me taking a battery off the front pump make a difference? I want to speed up the rear end,not sure if it would even make a difference


----------



## 123me

> _Originally posted by down79_@Jan 1 2011, 11:47 AM~19474380
> *I have a 3 pump 10 batt set up . i am running 7 to front pump and 3 to rear 2 pumps. Im going to run 6 to front pump and 4 to rear 2 pumps . would it be better to run 2 batts to each rear pump or let them share 4 batts? would me taking a battery off the front pump make a difference? I want to speed up the rear end,not sure if it would even make a difference
> *


x2,I have the same set-up,but with only 9 Batts,so how in the fuck would I do this?? Don't say go back to first page. There is NOT a Diagram that shows what I been looking for....


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 28 2010, 10:57 PM~19187401
> *just run all 8 in series if u want to run the front pump at 96v..otherwise if u want a lower voltage just put a few in parallel
> *


they ran in a series now,i got my switch wire on the the 2 0r 3rd batt now,but i still dnt get wut ur sayin


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by klkretz_@Dec 19 2010, 09:51 AM~19366621
> *bought a car that has 3 pumps and 14 batteries. the wiring is pretty screwed up and i'm not sure how it was ran originally. i've looked through all the other postings on this subject and it seems that it's probably smart to run 36 volts to the back pumps and maybe 72 to 84 to the front. not sure how to get there safely. maybe less batteries or parallel some of them. if you had a diagram of your suggestion, it would be greatly appreciated.
> *


not sure why they ran 14 batteries in the car..they might have ran it as a double pump vehicle...what i would do since u have that many is take the car battery out from under the hood..parallel 2 batteries in the trunk and run the car off those 2 batteries..this way u can also run a stereo system and be able to maintain voltage...then on the other 12 batteries that u have remaining..depending on what u want to do with the car you may want to run less batteries...so i would possibly think about cutting out the rack and redoing it with less batteries...and hold on to a few as back up batteries...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by down79_@Jan 1 2011, 12:47 PM~19474380
> *I have a 3 pump 10 batt set up . i am running 7 to front pump and 3 to rear 2 pumps. Im going to run 6 to front pump and 4 to rear 2 pumps . would it be better to run 2 batts to each rear pump or let them share 4 batts? would me taking a battery off the front pump make a difference? I want to speed up the rear end,not sure if it would even make a difference
> *



well what gears are u running in the back pumps..generally 36v on #9 gears is plenty fast..but again running 48v is gonna be faster...just run all 10 batteries in series/parallel combo and you can get 48v to the rear pumps and stil have 84v to the front pumps


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Jan 7 2011, 09:44 PM~19535784
> *they ran in a series now,i got my switch wire on the the 2 0r 3rd batt now,but i still dnt get wut ur sayin
> *


ur switch wire needs to be connected to the battery that is 24v on the positive terminal


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 123me_@Jan 3 2011, 12:43 PM~19490374
> *x2,I have the same set-up,but with only 9 Batts,so how in the fuck would I do this?? Don't say go back to first page. There is NOT a Diagram that shows what I been looking for....
> *


u can use the same diagram, u just remove one battery out of the picture on the far right..


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2011, 10:29 PM~19536213
> *well what gears are u running in the back pumps..generally 36v on #9 gears is plenty fast..but again running 48v is gonna be faster...just run all 10 batteries in series/parallel combo and you can get 48v to the rear pumps and stil have 84v to the front pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont understand why the first 4 parallel?what is the difference to a series,with 2 banks, i see i will get 84v to front. is series/parallel much better?


----------



## Boricua Customs

T
T
T


----------



## 64GALAXIE

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 27 2010, 05:10 PM~17900398
> *no, u just run a wire connecting both banks at the 1st battery negative position, then u run another cable off either of the 2 and thats ur quick disconnect
> *



IS THERE A WIRING DIAGRAM ON HERE FOR THIS SET UP??????


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2011, 09:29 PM~19536220
> *ur switch wire needs to be connected to the battery that is 24v on the positive terminal
> *


ahhh ok it is.,,so its best ta remain there?


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## Boricua Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Nov 5 2010, 08:11 PM~18997947
> *3 pumps 8 batteries..36v to the rear pumps and 72v to the nose (the 1st four batteries are paralleled and the rest are in series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something like this with one more parrelleled
> *


How do I run 3 pumps 9 batteries 36v to the rear pumps and 72v to the nose?? :dunno:


----------



## merecido

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2009, 12:52 PM~15039156
> *the difference between series wiring and parallel wiring for those who dont know...
> 
> series wiring... is the most common wiring youll see on a setup...series wiring will increase the voltage over each battery by 12v ut will maintain the amperage no matter how many batteries are wired in series...so 6 batteries wired in series and the amps are 100 so 6 12v batteries wired in series  is 72v @100 amps...(again not using actual amperage just tossing out a number)
> 
> parallel wiring..this will maintain the same voltage, but will increase the amperage over each battery...so lets say u got 3 batteries wired in parallel and each battery is lets say 100 amps..(just tossing out amperage numbers..not actual numbers)  so u parallel 3 batteries they maintain 12v all 3 but youve increased the amperage to 300 amps @ 12v.
> Heres ur common 2 pump 6 batteries, 36v to the back, 72v to the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pumps 6 batteries 36v to the back and 48v to the front (first 3 batteries are wired in parallel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pumps 6 batteries 36v to the rear and 60v to the front(last 2 batteries are wired in parallel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or u can also do 2 pumps 6 batteries 36v to the rear and 60v to the front like this
> 
> 2 pumps 6 batteries 36v to the rear and 60v to the front(notice how on the 2nd battery a line is connecting to the 4th battery...skipping the 3rd..so it will provide 60v to the front and u got 36v to the rear and u dont have to parallel any batteries)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pumps 8 batteries 2 banks 36v to the rear 60v to the front with last 2 batteries paralleled..1st three batteries are wired in series to get 36v to the rear pump, then on the 24v battery a cable is goin to the 4th battery skipping the 36v battery and continuing on to make 60v to the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pumps 8 batteries with 48v to the rear and 72v to the nose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what are the advantages of series VS parallel?


----------



## El Pelon

Can you show me a wiring diagram, Iam gonna run a piston pump to the front and 2 competition pumps to the back with 14 batteries. Thanks


----------



## cwb4eva

ok imm gettn a car that has 4 pumps but has 3 batts.. basically not hook up hahahaha but i have another 3 batts 2 go with.. so instead of say 2 batts per pump can i set it up wit 1 batt per pump till i get the other batts.. helpppppppp


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2011, 09:24 PM~19544126
> *u can use the same diagram, u just remove one battery out of the picture on the far right..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet ,Thanks

,How do I wire to a 4-switch box? :biggrin:


----------



## micster8

I should finish up my 3 pump, 3 dump, 6 battery set up 2morrow. Can I get a diagram for 4 switch panel. I would like to see how battery cables and quick disconnect, including noids diagram when I have 3 battery on left and 3 batteries on right side.


----------



## Boricua Customs

T
T
T


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by down79_@Jan 9 2011, 12:38 PM~19547452
> *i dont understand why the first 4 parallel?what is the difference to a series,with 2 banks, i see i will get 84v to front. is series/parallel much better?
> *



as stated on the first page, parallel wiring only increase amperage and not voltage...

series wiring will only increase voltage and not amperage.

so more amperage gives u more play time on the switch cuz youve increased the reserve capacity...the purpose is for those who have more batteries and necessary cuz they may have bought the car that way but they want to use all of them but have a lower voltage...so u get the lower voltage and you increase ur amperage....lower voltage and more play time


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva_@Jan 29 2011, 01:56 PM~19730674
> *ok imm gettn a car that has 4 pumps but has 3 batts.. basically not hook up hahahaha but i have another 3 batts 2 go with.. so instead of say 2 batts per pump can i set it up wit 1 batt per pump till i get the other batts.. helpppppppp
> *


id think about running atleast maybe 8 batteries total, so u have 2 banks of 4..ur front pumps u power off 48v and the rear youd power off at 36v..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by El Pelon_@Jan 28 2011, 11:11 PM~19727049
> *Can you show me a wiring diagram, Iam gonna run a piston pump to the front and 2 competition pumps to the back with 14 batteries. Thanks
> *



if ur running 14 batteries, u may as well run a double pump setup, since u can run 2 banks of 7 batteries...personally im only running 10 battereis in my car to a single pump and they are wired with the voltage only being 108v..u can always use 2 batteries in the trunk wired in parallel to start the car and run a stero system, then run the other 12 batteries to the hydraulics...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Jan 27 2011, 11:38 PM~19719170
> *How do I run  3 pumps 9 batteries 36v to the rear pumps and 72v to the nose?? :dunno:
> *


add a battery and just parallel it


----------



## Boricua Customs

T
T
T


----------



## El Pelon

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 7 2011, 01:06 AM~19806569
> *if ur running 14 batteries, u may as well run a double pump setup, since u can run 2 banks of 7 batteries...personally im only running 10 battereis in my car to a single pump and they are wired with the voltage only being 108v..u can always use 2 batteries in the trunk wired in parallel to start the car and run a stero system, then run the other 12 batteries to the hydraulics...
> *


can you show me a wiring diagram for 12 batteries then. thanks


----------



## singlegate

good info


----------



## Boricua Customs

T
T
T


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## mrcutty78

yea im gettin em, Ive been checkin wit a few friends bout tha trailer, eveyone seen to have a dolly. Dont know how safe that is. Can i let u know for sure this friday? what car did u pull it from. I gotta six four SS im workin on, i already juiced it and i gotta extend tha A arms and cup tha lowers. wanted a rolling chassis to work with. I also roll a 78 elco 3 pumped and 8 batts. shaved door handles and two tone blue. could send pics later.


----------



## mrcutty78

wrong post topic.... my bad.


----------



## Boricua Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast

ttt


----------



## Boricua Customs

T
T
T


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2009, 10:53 AM~15039166
> *
> 3 pumps 8 batteries 36v to the rear pumps and 96 to the front...heres the same setup, but now the solenoids are used as a breaker inbetween the 4th and 5th battery..which means ur running 48v thru the solenoids and not 96v.. u just wire the solenoids inbetween the 5th and 5th battery and put on ur switch wire to the S terminal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *













how do you charge this with a muilti-charger? do you have to put a wire in place of the solenoids?


----------



## kold187um

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Mar 14 2011, 06:43 PM~20090697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you charge this with a muilti-charger?  do you have to put a wire in place of the solenoids?
> *



yes u would, but u need to take the cable off the pump motor so that u dont allow voltage to run freely to the motor incase u accidently have the ground still connected..plus in the event something happends while ur charging u dont have a ground and allow the motor to run


----------



## Yuhaten63

HEY KINGFISH HOW U DOING HOMIE I WAS WOUNDING IN THIS WIREING HOW DO U WIRE THE BACK PUMPS FOR 48 VOLTS THEN HAVING THEM IN 36 I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE IT AT 48 THEN 36


----------



## skanlesscc

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 13 2010, 11:25 PM~19062967
> *haha i think its a good topic to help people out, i doubt they will pinn it lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice work very help full


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW

4 pumps 8 batteries.. each pump at 24 volts 2 banks??? run first 3 parallel then to 24 then 2 pumps off the ending batt. in that bank?


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2011, 09:46 PM~20175220
> *yes u would, but u need to take the cable off the pump motor so that u dont allow voltage to run freely to the motor incase u accidently have the ground still connected..plus in the event something happends while ur charging u dont have a ground and allow the motor to run
> *


thank you for the info. every time I try to use that diagram, my solenoids get stuck. :wow: . what do you think I am doing wrong.


----------



## vengence

right click saved the one for mine,thanks bro


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW

> _Originally posted by RIDIN-SLOW_@Mar 27 2011, 08:32 AM~20191081
> *4 pumps 8 batteries.. each pump at 24 volts 2 banks???  run first 3 parallel then to 24 then 2 pumps off the ending batt. in that bank?
> *


just did it today, never ran in parrallel but works great!


----------



## *New Movement Md*

What would be the most effective way of running this? 










Maybe 6 for the pistons a 2 banks of 2 for the rear.? 

THANKS..


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

if its koo ta run a bk up noid to the frnt pump wit the otha 3 noidz do i have ta have anotha batt? how can i run it(add it)?


----------



## konehead910

is this right as far as voltage


----------



## Yuhaten63

> _Originally posted by aztlan_d_@Mar 26 2011, 12:46 PM~20185892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY KINGFISH HOW U DOING HOMIE I WAS WOUNDING IN THIS WIREING HOW DO U WIRE THE BACK PUMPS FOR 48 VOLTS THEN HAVING THEM IN 36 I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE IT AT 48 THEN 36
> *


Well would anybody know to have it 48 volts the then having 36 volts


----------



## woeone23

TTT


----------



## GoodTimes317

Can i get a diagram for 2 pumps 12 batteries? 96 to the front and 48 to the rear? Thanx


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

good topic


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

Came across this thread and in a couple of scrolls found what i was looking for thanks so much KINGFISHCUSTOMS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## ALPAq

I'm lookin for diagram for 3 pumps, 10 batts, 48V rear and 72 front.
Have You some?


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

? where do I put my quick disconnect at ? 1 side is to negative on 1st batt where does other side of cable go? :biggrin:


----------



## El Pelon

> _Originally posted by buzzy wuzzy_@Apr 19 2011, 07:56 PM~20376864
> *? where do I put my quick disconnect at ? 1 side is to negative on 1st batt where does other side of cable go?  :biggrin:
> *


ground it to the battery frame rack :biggrin:


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

Thanks El


----------



## El Pelon

> _Originally posted by buzzy wuzzy_@Apr 20 2011, 06:33 PM~20384603
> *Thanks El
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## konehead910

> _Originally posted by konehead910_@Mar 28 2011, 10:31 AM~20199797
> *is this right as far as voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any help


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## pitbull_432

How bout 10 batts. 3 pump setup 48v rear 120 front :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by konehead910_@Mar 28 2011, 09:31 AM~20199797
> *is this right as far as voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



no ur diagram isnt correct with the wiring or voltage...do not set it up like that..what are u trying to do?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@May 3 2011, 09:27 AM~20474327
> *How bout 10 batts.  3 pump setup  48v rear 120 front :biggrin:
> *



oh come on, u should know how to by now lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Apr 13 2011, 01:09 PM~20329366
> *I'm lookin for diagram for 3 pumps, 10 batts, 48V rear and 72 front.
> Have You some?
> *



here


----------



## pitbull_432

What i meant is im currently running 8 batts total both rear r at 48v an im running 4 noids in between the 5th an 6th batt an a extra quick disconnect on the starter but im gonna ad 2 more batts to the nose total of 10 an how many noids should i run to the nose or is 4 enough or should i replace the placement of the noids


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## dtazman

Kingfish, Went through entire forum didnt find diagram for 2 pump 12 battery setup, please post. Tell you what helping alot of people.


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 3 2011, 04:47 PM~20477181
> *here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have my set up wired like this . :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWASME

3 pumps, 9 batteries what is the best way to wire 72 V to front with just 36 V to rear?? with just a 4-Switch panel??


----------



## hoppinonu

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@May 7 2011, 03:50 PM~20504167
> *3 pumps, 9 batteries what is the best way to wire 72 V to front with just 36 V to rear?? with just a 4-Switch panel??
> *


i need the same 3 pumps 36 0r 48 to the rear and 96 up front thanks


----------



## MACAMUS

How about showing some shit on switch wires



6 batts 3 pumps 10 switchs


----------



## konehead910

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 3 2011, 05:29 PM~20477094
> *no ur diagram isnt correct with the wiring or voltage...do not set it up like that..what are u trying to do?
> *


thats how mine is wired so i can change voltage to my front pump my front solinoid is set up like a breaker


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 3 2011, 04:47 PM~20477181
> *here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what is the yellow line???


----------



## ALPAq

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+May 3 2011, 11:47 PM~20477181-->
> 
> 
> 
> here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> <!--QuoteBegin-Down79_@May 8 2011, 05:38M~20477181
> *what is the yellow line???*


used to compensate for tensions between banks and increasing capacity
But after talking to an electrician, I learned that such additional merger makes no sense


----------



## AlphaTiger86

*Is this Where i would want to run the other set of disconnects for my front pump?*


----------



## rememberFROGG

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@May 10 2011, 07:21 AM~20520766
> *thanks
> used to compensate for tensions between banks and increasing capacity
> But after talking to an electrician, I learned that such additional merger makes no sense
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 3 2011, 04:47 PM~20477181
> *here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 72 to the front right?? the diagram says 60..


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

man the 8 batteries with the seloniods in the middles is fuckin smart as hell!! i would think that is the best way!! 96 volts to the front!! WOW! :cheesy:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@May 10 2011, 08:40 AM~20520823
> *Is this Where i would want to run the other set of disconnects for my front pump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i like this one!! why would you need another quick disconnect?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by DirtyTrixsHydros_@May 13 2011, 05:20 PM~20548019
> *i like this one!! why would you need another quick disconnect?
> *


IF A SOLENOID FAILS, AND GROUNDS ITSELF, DISCONNECTING THE MAIN GROUND WONT DO SHIT, YOULL STILL HAVE A RUNAWAY PUMP


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 13 2011, 05:49 PM~20548123
> *IF A SOLENOID FAILS, AND GROUNDS ITSELF, DISCONNECTING THE MAIN GROUND WONT DO SHIT, YOULL STILL HAVE A RUNAWAY PUMP
> *


I knew sumone who had a runaway pump. Shit waant good. :wow:


----------



## AlphaTiger86

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 13 2011, 05:49 PM~20548123
> *IF A SOLENOID FAILS, AND GROUNDS ITSELF, DISCONNECTING THE MAIN GROUND WONT DO SHIT, YOULL STILL HAVE A RUNAWAY PUMP
> *


*But it's less likely thats gonna happen right becuz less volts going through the noids?? Also can you tell me If this Where I would want to run the other set of disconnects for my front pump? Where the light gray is that I drew in.*


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 13 2011, 07:49 PM~20548123
> *IF A SOLENOID FAILS, AND GROUNDS ITSELF, DISCONNECTING THE MAIN GROUND WONT DO SHIT, YOULL STILL HAVE A RUNAWAY PUMP
> *



so ummmmm.... you would need a quick disconnect on the power wire going to your front pump motor right?


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## LOWASME

TO THE TOP


----------



## ALPAq

Will be good  ??


----------



## Boricua Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chopperray




----------



## ALPAq

Boricua Customs said:


> :thumbsup:


It wasn't good 

This is better










But my electrician said that such a combination of the first battery completely give nothing. May well be disconnected and would have worked just as ballast.
In this connection, I will try this


----------



## Bad-Influnce

What about 2pump 10 batterys?


----------



## Stefan D

Is this ok for 24V in front and back and if so where do I charge them?:


----------



## buffitout

KINGFISH_CUSTOMS said:


> nice pictured diagrams..where did u get them from?


 made them from scratch basically on paint haha


----------



## lagrande

CoupeDTS said:


> i made this awhile back. Took the standard 10 switch 2 pump 4 dump wiring diagram and made it how i have mine with the 4 dumps on the back. Its a wiring diagram and this is a good wiring diagram topic so im postin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one i made of an easy way to hook up 4 dumps on a pump including wiring


N wat is the purpose of the 4 dumps


----------



## RRPBFAMILY

ttt


----------



## brn2hop

REAL GOOD TOPIC...........WHAT I DO IS I RUN A FUSE IN MY SWITCH (POWER) WIRE AN IT HAS WORKED GOOD.........JUST ANOTHER IDEA IM THROWING OUT THERE..........TO PREVENT THESE FIRES........:biggrin:


----------



## kadillak_driver

i made this wiring diagram and just want to make sure i got things right. i want to have safe set up, should i have another quick disconnect ? Brn2hop what size fuse did you install and what would be its purpose (in case a switch shorts?)


----------



## KrAzE1

can u post a 1 pump diagram with 3 batteries


----------



## .TODD

Stefan D said:


> Is this ok for 24V in front and back and if so where do I charge them?:


charge here at 48 volts leave all conn as is 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD

kadillak_driver said:


> i made this wiring diagram and just want to make sure i got things right. i want to have safe set up, should i have another quick disconnect ? Brn2hop what size fuse did you install and what would be its purpose (in case a switch shorts?)


thatll work make sure you got a nice solid ground


----------



## .TODD

ALPAq said:


> Will be good  ??


:|:|


:|


----------



## .TODD

*New Movement Md* said:


> What would be the most effective way of running this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe 6 for the pistons a 2 banks of 2 for the rear.?
> 
> THANKS..


top left being battery number one and top right being 10 i would run battery number 1 in series to number 3 battery to the rear 2 pumps thatll give you 36v to the rear and run number 1 in parallel to number 4 and 4 through 10 in series to both front pumps thatll give you 84v


----------



## .TODD

MUFASA said:


> IF A SOLENOID FAILS, AND GROUNDS ITSELF, DISCONNECTING THE MAIN GROUND WONT DO SHIT, YOULL STILL HAVE A RUNAWAY PUMP


:yessad:


----------



## .TODD

konehead910 said:


> is this right as far as voltage



hno:hno:hno:


----------



## .TODD

aztlan_d said:


> HEY KINGFISH HOW U DOING HOMIE I WAS WOUNDING IN THIS WIREING HOW DO U WIRE THE BACK PUMPS FOR 48 VOLTS THEN HAVING THEM IN 36 I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE IT AT 48 THEN 36


dont think you can do that homie


----------



## .TODD

down79 said:


> I got 3 pumps 10 batts can I wire 1 bank 4 to back 2 pumps and 10 to front pump on 4 noids? dont have room for more. what would be the best way to wire them? dont do any hopping.


for 120v i would wanna run more than 4 noids homie i would wanna do 2 banks of 3 im sure you can squeze 2 more in there always room for another noid to bolt somewhere and you also might wannt run 1 or 2 of those in parallel bringing you down to 108 and 96 because 120 is SERIOUS


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

can someone post a 9 batt diagram w 96v to the nose and 36 to the rear


----------



## RiddinglowCR

TTT :biggrin: very usefull information...


----------



## Pure Perfection Rida

how exactly do i wire my switches to my setup i have my box wired up alrdy its got front back side to side single wheel 3 wheel and pancake its a 3 pump 4 dump setup with 8 batt 9 noids


----------



## Pure Perfection Rida

Pure Perfection Rida said:


> how exactly do i wire my switches to my setup i have my box wired up alrdy its got front back side to side single wheel 3 wheel and pancake its a 3 pump 4 dump setup with 8 batt 9 noids


anyone..??


----------



## kadillak_driver

is this ok thanks in advance


----------



## jtek

good topic..:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper

AlphaTiger86 said:


> *Is this Where i would want to run the other set of disconnects for my front pump?*


IS 3 NOIDS ENOUGH TO BUY PASS THE FORTH AND FIFTH BATTERY?? RUNNING 96 TO THE NOSE, ANY SUGGESTIONS OR IDEAS ON THE BEST WAY TO DO IT


----------



## 85bluboy

Looking the best way to wire a 3 pump 8 battery lay n play system 4 switches


----------



## .TODD

kadillak_driver said:


> is this ok thanks in advance


thatll work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## d 4loco

Any single pump to the nose 10batts diagrams for hoping .only one pump to the rear


----------



## razor

aztlan_d said:


> HEY KINGFISH HOW U DOING HOMIE I WAS WOUNDING IN THIS WIREING HOW DO U WIRE THE BACK PUMPS FOR 48 VOLTS THEN HAVING THEM IN 36 I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE IT AT 48 THEN 36


You can but you have to run another switch for the rear one does 36v and the other runs 48v two different triggers for noids, two banks of noids, one lead of 36v and the other on 48v, it's really simple but kinda pointless but you can do this, the dumps are shared between both switches triggerd at 24v as normal.


----------



## Bones 87

does the wiring change what the pumps to? like 3 wheel pank cake ect??


----------



## razor

Bones 87 said:


> does the wiring change what the pumps to? like 3 wheel pank cake ect??


nothing really changes but you have to have two rear switches on your switch panle or box, whatever you have,then you wire your two three wheel switches to either the 36v switch or the 48,get it? this way you have 48v for when you want to three wheel and have enough batt power to throw it up in a nice 3 or lock the back up fast at 48v or if you just want to lift the rear up slower you would hit the 36v switch,i've never wired a car like that but i install/work at a lowrider shop full time and know how to wire switches and setups etc ect....it will work if thats what your trying to do,i like keeping it simple myself with just 36v or 48v...........hope this helps homie.


----------



## Lowridazrey

Doez anyone know how to wired up a swich for hopping i got a swich box but i want to add a external hoopin swight


----------



## singlepumphopper

Lowridazrey said:


> Doez anyone know how to wired up a swich for hopping i got a swich box but i want to add a external hoopin swight


GET A 3 PRUNG SWITCH, BUY A CABLE THAT HAS 3 WIRES IN IT LIKE A DROP CORD FOR EXAMPLE, USE THE TOP OR UP SIDE PRUNG FOR UR SELONOID AND THE DOWN PRUNG FOR UR DUMP, AND THE MIDDLE IS FOR UR POWER, HOOK IT UP TO UR 2ND BATTERY AND UR GOOD TO GO....:thumbsup:


----------



## 85bluboy

Which battery does the 24v go?


----------



## El Callejero

buffitout said:


> I GOT BORED


Thanks  :thumbsup:


----------



## milian70

I tried the set up above just to mess around with my frame and just clicks has power, mayb soleniods bad? Just wanted some info. Thanks


----------



## DR Corona

I got a 4pump 8 batts want to know the best way to have 4 switches off my dash and one hoping switch to the front


----------



## 85bluboy

how can i rewire this and only have 1 ground....


----------



## 85bluboy

85bluboy said:


> View attachment 469255
> 
> how can i rewire this and only have 1 ground....


Anyone really tryn to get this setup running


----------



## singlepumphopper

85bluboy said:


> Anyone really tryn to get this setup running


u got 1 ground?? or 1 quick disconnect?? if u got 1 ground only just split it and make it into 2 of them, u will need 2 quick disconnects and thats it


----------



## lo flo-rida

85bluboy said:


> Anyone really tryn to get this setup running


take the ground from the first battery in that set and carry it to the first battery in the second set. that will allow you to have 2 seperate banks


----------



## 85bluboy

singlepumphopper said:


> u got 1 ground?? or 1 quick disconnect?? if u got 1 ground only just split it and make it into 2 of them, u will need 2 quick disconnects and thats it


I'm just tryn to have only 1 quick disconnect


----------



## 85bluboy

85bluboy said:


> I'm just tryn to have only 1 quick disconnect


Or to rewire the hole thing..


----------



## caddypimp

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## d.j.Lowlife

on this 4dump to 1 pump i would have to run another bank of solenoids as if i was running another pump??? i have the dumps plumbed just need to wire it in the switch plate


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

kadillak_driver said:


> is this ok thanks in advance


No your running all your batts to your switchs


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> No your running all your batts to your switchs


 48v I mean


----------



## 64 wagz

whats the reason for running some batts in parallel and some in series


----------



## Impala'Max

64 wagz said:


> whats the reason for running some batts in parallel and some in series


It ups your amps while keeping your volts the same.


----------



## 64 wagz

and that just gives you more grunt does it?


----------



## RiddinglowCR

What up Kingfish, respect and saludos! I looked through the entire thread but I didnt find any of the hook ups for a 2pump 4 batt... Can you hook me up and show me how to set this up? I want to be able and have good power and play longer so from what I read the parall​el set up is the best option?


----------



## dirty_duece

RiddinglowCR said:


> What up Kingfish, respect and saludos! I looked through the entire thread but I didnt find any of the hook ups for a 2pump 4 batt... Can you hook me up and show me how to set this up? I want to be able and have good power and play longer so from what I read the parall​el set up is the best option?
> 
> 
> View attachment 496647


With only 4 batteries I would run them in a series 48v


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

dirty_duece said:


> With only 4 batteries I would run them in a series 48v


X2..........


----------



## RiddinglowCR

dirty_duece said:


> With only 4 batteries I would run them in a series 48v





BrownAzt3ka said:


> X2..........


Thanks! Im new at this so let me get some help on the wiring. Is this the correct way to wire them? 

If not whats the correct way? 

Also what battery do I hook up the switches to?


----------



## trippleOGalex

im looking for a diagram for 3 pumps 6 batts any body have one


----------



## dirty_duece

RiddinglowCR said:


> Thanks! Im new at this so let me get some help on the wiring. Is this the correct way to wire them?
> 
> If not whats the correct way?
> 
> Also what battery do I hook up the switches to?
> 
> View attachment 497283


That's rite homie your power goes to 24 v it's the second battery in the series 
And I would only use 2 Noids on each pump but that's just me


----------



## RiddinglowCR

dirty_duece said:


> That's rite homie your power goes to 24 v it's the second battery in the series
> And I would only use 2 Noids on each pump but that's just me


Sweet thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs

TTT


----------



## RiddinglowCR

RiddinglowCR said:


> Thanks! Im new at this so let me get some help on the wiring. Is this the correct way to wire them?
> 
> If not whats the correct way?
> 
> Also what battery do I hook up the switches to?
> 
> View attachment 497283


Question:

Can I run parallel with 4 batts? 

Whats the bad and whats the good about that?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

RiddinglowCR said:


> Question:
> 
> Can I run parallel with 4 batts?
> 
> Whats the bad and whats the good about that?


*YES.. THE GOOD IS THAT YOUR RUN LESS VOLTS TO THE MOTORS WHICH IS GOOD CUZ U PREVENT BURNING UP MOTORS...
*


----------



## Chicago-n

Yeah.
Parallel is slower.
Series is faster

They both waste the same energy since parallel you have to hold it longer. 
The energy is spread out through the longer time raising it.


Parallel is less streneous and you're not tempted to play with it.


----------



## RiddinglowCR

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *YES.. THE GOOD IS THAT YOUR RUN LESS VOLTS TO THE MOTORS WHICH IS GOOD CUZ U PREVENT BURNING UP MOTORS...
> *





Chicago-n said:


> Yeah.
> Parallel is slower.
> Series is faster
> 
> They both waste the same energy since parallel you have to hold it longer.
> The energy is spread out through the longer time raising it.
> 
> 
> Parallel is less streneous and you're not tempted to play with it.


Thanks! that answers my question. But damnnn after feeling the series wiring with my first ever lowrider I dont think I want it to go up slower, that will feel wierd now. 

I can just play with it cuzz I cant hop cuzz my frame is not reinforced. That will save me a little headace..


----------



## Martian

do you have a diagram for 4 pump 12 batteries? (36v to the rear & 96v to the nose)


----------



## Chicago-n

RiddinglowCR said:


> Thanks! that answers my question. But damnnn after feeling the series wiring with my first ever lowrider I dont think I want it to go up slower, that will feel wierd now.
> 
> I can just play with it cuzz I cant hop cuzz my frame is not reinforced. That will save me a little headace..


You can double switch and run 2 sets of voltages.
Slow rise and a fast rise


----------



## CasinoDreams

i have a ? i have 6 batterys 2pumps and two banks I wanted to run the batterys in series so they can last a little longer and wanted to runs 48Volts to the front pump and 36volts to the back pump how do i wire it drew this up but wasnt sure


----------



## RiddinglowCR

Chicago-n said:


> You can double switch and run 2 sets of voltages.
> Slow rise and a fast rise


Realy how can I do that?


----------



## Chicago-n

RiddinglowCR said:


> Realy how can I do that?


You'd have to add an extra 3 selenoids connected to the lower voltage and then run a seperate switch that controls that bank of noids.

You'd have a lot of uneven drawing of power though. So charging them wouldn't be equal.


----------



## NO-WAY

How to wire 4 pumps 12 batterys (6on each side)......wana know how to wire it up 96 volt to the front pumps n 48 to rear and how to charge all the batterys at same time?...I got 3. Noids to each pump also


----------



## Chicago-n

NO-WAY said:


> How to wire 4 pumps 12 batterys (6on each side)......wana know how to wire it up 96 volt to the front pumps n 48 to rear and how to charge all the batterys at same time?...I got 3. Noids to each pump also


The fourth battery let the positive go to the rear pump.

Then the rest to the front.


----------



## RiddinglowCR

Chicago-n said:


> You'd have to add an extra 3 selenoids connected to the lower voltage and then run a seperate switch that controls that bank of noids.
> 
> You'd have a lot of uneven drawing of power though. So charging them wouldn't be equal.


 Haaaaa thats sounds like a good idea. Never thought about that and never seen it.


----------



## Martian

Martian said:


> do you have a diagram for 4 pump 12 batteries? (36v to the rear & 96v to the nose)


:dunno:


----------



## Chicago-n

Ill draw it up when I get home if someone doesn't before me


----------



## Chicago-n

Martian said:


> :dunno:


I think you meant 48V to the back


----------



## RiddinglowCR

TTT


----------



## 85bluboy

i want to rewire this for some reason the front is acting like it dont want to raise all batts are good and charged and load tested
diagrams would be great thanks


----------



## 1lo84regal

need some help. its been a while but i wanna see if any 1 can help. im goin run 1 bank of 6 batterys 72v to one piston pump. i wanna run 6 noids to the piston but double stacked. i will add 2 more batteries later.


----------



## 85bluboy

85bluboy said:


> i want to rewire this for some reason the front is acting like it dont want to raise all batts are good and charged and load tested
> diagrams would be great thanks


Any help


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

85bluboy said:


> i want to rewire this for some reason the front is acting like it dont want to raise all batts are good and charged and load tested
> diagrams would be great thanks


*THATS 6 BATTERIES TOTAL THERE AT THE BOTTOM RIGHT.. RUN UR FRONT PUMP FROM THERE..

RUN THE TOP LEFT BATTERY TO BOTH YOUR REAR PUMPS

RUN 24VOLT POWER WIRE TO THE MIDDLE BATTERY ON THE LEFT SIDE...

REASON FOR THE FRONT NOT RAISING IS PROBABLY DUE TO A BAD MOTOR...

*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

1lo84regal said:


> need some help. its been a while but i wanna see if any 1 can help. im goin run 1 bank of 6 batterys 72v to one piston pump. i wanna run 6 noids to the piston but double stacked. i will add 2 more batteries later.


*
I WOULD RUN 3 NOIDS BETWEEN THE 3RD AND 4TH BATTERY.. THEN THE OTHER 3 AT THE PUMP... IF YOU PLAN TO RUN 6 NOIDS... 


PERSONALLY I WOULD JUST RUN 4 NOIDS TOPS AT THE PUMP...*


----------



## 85bluboy

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *THATS 6 BATTERIES TOTAL THERE AT THE BOTTOM RIGHT.. RUN UR FRONT PUMP FROM THERE..
> 
> RUN THE TOP LEFT BATTERY TO BOTH YOUR REAR PUMPS
> 
> RUN 24VOLT POWER WIRE TO THE MIDDLE BATTERY ON THE LEFT SIDE...
> 
> REASON FOR THE FRONT NOT RAISING IS PROBABLY DUE TO A BAD MOTOR...
> 
> *


motor is new can you shoot me a diagram thanks


----------



## 85bluboy

85bluboy said:


> motor is new can you shoot me a diagram thanks


Bump


----------



## 93flee

Kingfisher alwayz hooks it up


----------



## 85bluboy

85bluboy said:


> motor is new can you shoot me a diagram thanks


:dunno:


----------



## 93flee

TTT


----------



## cwb4eva

ok was running 3pump 6 batts, went to charge 1 is no good, so redoing it to 3 pump 5 for now till i get another batt.. how to run that


----------



## HATE ME

2 thumbs up


----------



## bluburban

KINGFISH_CUSTOMS said:


> i would do it like this..except youd just have to add 2 more batteries since this is only for 8..but it shows the solenoid wiring that ron of blackmagichydraulics was talking about
> 3 pumps 8 batteries 36v to the rear pumps and 96 to the front..youll see that after the last battery theres 2 sets of solenoids..each set having its own cable comin off the battery to the noids and from the noids to the motor...u just jumper the S terminals


i got mine like this but I got ten the last 2 are paralle I don't burn noids but I fry motors, 2 bm 2 posts and a couple presto plus's I got the double stack of noids it's a bladder and two back pumps I get like 48" out of her but the motor gets hot after a couple of hits


----------



## bluburban

I've tried 8 straight and the 10 with the last 2 paralle no problems when it's 6 in series but 7,8,9 they start sparking like a m/f


----------



## lil blaze

so for 8 batts to nose 4 batts to rear 2 pump set up what would be the diagram be ?


----------



## big kev

ttt


----------



## omar.soto96

:thumbsup:


----------



## down79

can anyone post a pic of a 3 pump 10 battery set up? i want to run 8 to the front. i currently have 6 to front and 4 to back. the rear runs good, just want a little more of the nose.


----------



## caprice on dz

Can anyone tell me if this is right, 24 volts to each pump? Its going in my daily driver lift and lay, this is my first setup so once I'm used to switches I will probably rewire it so its 48 volts to each pump.


----------



## antgjr

Put your disconnect between your battery ground and the rack or you wont be able to kill it and just run a wire from the ground of 1 bank to the other bank ground


----------



## caprice on dz

antgjr said:


> Put your disconnect between your battery ground and the rack or you wont be able to kill it and just run a wire from the ground of 1 bank to the other bank ground


 do you mean the negative terminal on the second bank or the rack ground on the second bank? sorry still new to this


----------



## antgjr

caprice on dz said:


> do you mean the negative terminal on the second bank or the rack ground on the second bank? sorry still new to this[/QUOTE
> Connect the grounds from both banks that you have to the rack together take the grounds off the rack and put a ground then disconnect then ground it to the rack from either bank ground cause if you have your battery straight to the rack you wont be able to kill power and its cool everybody has to learn


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

8batts to the nose for 96volts or last batts in parallel for 72 volts which would be better


----------



## antgjr

It depends 96 volts will get you higher but Burns motors and solenoids quicker or 72 volts wont get you as high but easier on motors and solenoids plus the 2 in parallel give you longer play time which would you rather have


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

hmm and what does the two banks of solenoids do for a single


----------



## antgjr

They talk about wiring 2 banks of solenoids in the last page about helping outthe load on the solenoids but you still have to watch your motor


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

ok cool now is it worth drilling another grounds on the motor or just buy a double post motor instead


----------



## antgjr

jtheshowstoppper said:


> ok cool now is it worth drilling another grounds on the motor or just buy a double post motor instead


Haven't done either personally but from everything I've read its the same thing you could also just pull your motor casing off and just weld a bolt but like I said that's just what I read


----------



## caprice on dz

If I run 48 volt bank t power two pumps do I need 2 or 3 solenoids per pump?


----------



## down79

can i run 10 batteries..on the 4th run my 2 back pumps and run my last 2--9&10 parallel. do you think i would run into problems with solenoids and motor..i currently have 4 to back and 6 to front.


----------



## caprice on dz

does this look right for 48 volts to power both pumps?


----------



## antgjr

Yes


----------



## 69 ways

how would you wire it for individual rear corners up and down 4 switches 2 dump front 2 dump rear i got front back individual rears down but not up any help?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

69 ways said:


> how would you wire it for individual rear corners up and down 4 switches 2 dump front 2 dump rear i got front back individual rears down but not up any help?


to get individual lift you need to run blocker dumps... or just adding another pump... you can only lift together on a regular dual dump setup...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

down79 said:


> can i run 10 batteries..on the 4th run my 2 back pumps and run my last 2--9&10 parallel. do you think i would run into problems with solenoids and motor..i currently have 4 to back and 6 to front.


yes you can do that for the rear pumps... but as far as the front pump you will still be at 108volts if you parrallel... that would be alot of voltage and it sould be bad for your motors....

If it were me i would parallel at least 3 batteries to dropp the voltage to 96volts...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

caprice on dz said:


> If I run 48 volt bank t power two pumps do I need 2 or 3 solenoids per pump?


you could do either... on 48volt setups i've done 2 noids per pump.. all depends on what noids you run tho... accumax work great but the autoparts noids suck..


----------



## denverabeyta

Hey bro, im running 6 batt, 2 pump, 36 to rear and 72v to front. Problem is my front pump motor keeps burning up, had to replace it twice in 2 months. Running 3 noids to each pump and motor from black magic, but do not knw why just the front motor is burnin up. Thanks bro


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

denverabeyta said:


> Hey bro, im running 6 batt, 2 pump, 36 to rear and 72v to front. Problem is my front pump motor keeps burning up, had to replace it twice in 2 months. Running 3 noids to each pump and motor from black magic, but do not knw why just the front motor is burnin up. Thanks bro


you're more than likely "heavy on the switch".... you need to tapp the switch not hold it...


----------



## denverabeyta

Right on bro, ill keep that in mind. Have u ever used those big comp noids, i think there like 24v?


----------



## 1regio3

Need help wiring swiches going from a 10 swich box two a 4 swiches only want front back and back two coners


----------



## 1regio3

Bump


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

denverabeyta said:


> Right on bro, ill keep that in mind. Have u ever used those big comp noids, i think there like 24v?


no never have.. all i use are accumax 12volt noids..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

1regio3 said:


> Need help wiring swiches going from a 10 swich box two a 4 swiches only want front back and back two coners


depends on your setup.... 3 dump, 4dump, y-block etc..

but on the normal you would only need 3-3prong switches, and 1-6 prong switch.. and only 7 wires total of the 9 would be used..


*example:

*power (24volt): red

3 prong
front switch up: brown
front switch down: yellow

6 prong
rear switch up: blue, purple
rear switch down: white, green

3 prong
rear left up: blue
rear left down: white

3 prong
rear right up: purple
rear right down: green


wires not used: orange, black....


----------



## 1regio3

BrownAzt3ka said:


> depends on your setup.... 3 dump, 4dump, y-block etc..
> 
> but on the normal you would only need 3-3prong switches, and 1-6 prong switch.. and only 7 wires total of the 9 would be used..
> 
> 
> *example:
> 
> *power (24volt): red
> 
> 3 prong
> front switch up: brown
> front switch down: yellow
> 
> 6 prong
> rear switch up: blue, purple
> rear switch down: white, green
> 
> 3 prong
> rear left up: blue
> rear left down: white
> 
> 3 prong
> rear right up: purple
> rear right down: green
> 
> 
> wires not used: orange, black....


Thanks homie help out alot


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

1regio3 said:


> Thanks homie help out alot


no problem.. feel free to pm me if you have any questions.. i also have panels, switches and 9 wire in stock if you are needing any.. :thumbsup:


----------



## kaos283




----------



## viejitocencoast

need help wiring this down to a 36v instaed of 48v ? thanks


----------



## Spensa13

viejitocencoast said:


> View attachment 630667
> need help wiring this down to a 36v instaed of 48v ? thanks


 from the drawing it looks like one pump is 36v and the other is 48v is this true?


----------



## viejitocencoast

Spensa13 said:


> from the drawing it looks like one pump is 36v and the other is 48v is this true?


honestly I don't know much about how its wired I was just told it was 48v and want it at 36v


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

viejitocencoast said:


> honestly I don't know much about how its wired I was just told it was 48v and want it at 36v


yes it is 36v to one and 48 to the other.... just run battery #1 and #2 "parralell"... and run both pumps off of battery #4.... 

battery #1 is the far right where the disconnect is at... battery #4 is the one on the far left that runs to the 3noids....

txt if you need more help or a drawing made... 6417508451


----------



## mr gonzalez

whats the bank is tat triangle part on the drigram sorry new to wiring.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

mr gonzalez said:


> whats the bank is tat triangle part on the drigram sorry new to wiring.


triangle part is the ground...


----------



## down79

So should I run my back pumps off the first four and perrall the last 3 batteries. Will this be good with 4 noids? Should I just leave it alone and do 4 to back and 6 to front? I want a little more power up front..will it be worth it?


BrownAzt3ka said:


> yes you can do that for the rear pumps... but as far as the front pump you will still be at 108volts if you parrallel... that would be alot of voltage and it sould be bad for your motors....
> 
> If it were me i would parallel at least 3 batteries to dropp the voltage to 96volts...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

down79 said:


> So should I run my back pumps off the first four and perrall the last 3 batteries. Will this be good with 4 noids? Should I just leave it alone and do 4 to back and 6 to front? I want a little more power up front..will it be worth it?


run the 96 volts if you are hopping, yes 4 noids is enough...

if you have a lay and play and want a lil "snapp" id run 6batteries to the front (72volts)...


----------



## big gonzo

dam very good topic :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

Could use some help here fellas. Need to know how to wire this for 48 to the front and 24 to the rear


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

caprice on dz said:


> Could use some help here fellas. Need to know how to wire this for 48 to the front and 24 to the rear


txt me for the pic... i got it done but cant upload from my phone.. 6417508451


----------



## filipino guy

can someone draw me up a diagram for 3 pumps with 3 batteries on each side (6 batteries total) with the pumps in the middle. i have it wired up currently all in series but i want to wire it up with some batteries wired in parallel. any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## sureñosbluez

BrownAzt3ka said:


> depends on your setup.... 3 dump, 4dump, y-block etc..
> 
> but on the normal you would only need 3-3prong switches, and 1-6 prong switch.. and only 7 wires total of the 9 would be used..
> 
> 
> *example:
> 
> *power (24volt): red
> 
> 3 prong
> front switch up: brown
> front switch down: yellow
> 
> 6 prong
> rear switch up: blue, purple
> rear switch down: white, green
> 
> 3 prong
> rear left up: blue
> rear left down: white
> 
> 3 prong
> rear right up: purple
> rear right down: green
> 
> 
> wires not used: orange, black....


this can work with a 2 pumps 3 dumps setup?.... front, back and corners


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

sureñosbluez said:


> this can work with a 2 pumps 3 dumps setup?.... front, back and corners


yes sir same as above..


----------



## sureñosbluez

BrownAzt3ka said:


> yes sir same as above..


Thanks homie


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

sureñosbluez said:


> Thanks homie


no problem if you need more help feel free to pm me.


----------



## 86_CutlassSalon

Anybody got a diagram for a 2 pump 6 batteries 4 switches. 2 bank for front,back and both corners 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

I need some help I have a 6 switch panel pre wired running two pumps 4 dumps how so I wire switches to the set up


----------



## lone star

^^ you would need to post a good clear big pic of the back of the switch panel. hopefully the wires are constant different colors and not all black, because it would be hard to explain.....


----------



## 86_CutlassSalon

Just wanted to say thanks to the homie BrownAzt3ca for all the help on wiring my switche's couldn't have done it without ur help thanks homie


----------



## 309whiteboy

KINGFISH_CUSTOMS said:


> the difference between series wiring and parallel wiring for those who dont know...
> 
> *series wiring... *is the most common wiring youll see on a setup...series wiring will increase the voltage over each battery by 12v ut will maintain the amperage no matter how many batteries are wired in series...so 6 batteries wired in series and the amps are 100 so 6 12v batteries wired in series is 72v @100 amps...(again not using actual amperage just tossing out a number)
> 
> *parallel wiring..*this will maintain the same voltage, but will increase the amperage over each battery...so lets say u got 3 batteries wired in parallel and each battery is lets say 100 amps..(just tossing out amperage numbers..not actual numbers) so u parallel 3 batteries they maintain 12v all 3 but youve increased the amperage to 300 amps @ 12v.
> 
> 
> 
> Heres ur common 2 pump 6 batteries, 36v to the back, 72v to the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pumps 6 batteries 36v to the back and 48v to the front (first 3 batteries are wired in parallel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pumps 6 batteries 36v to the rear and 60v to the front(last 2 batteries are wired in parallel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or u can also do 2 pumps 6 batteries 36v to the rear and 60v to the front like this
> 
> 2 pumps 6 batteries 36v to the rear and 60v to the front(notice how on the 2nd battery a line is connecting to the 4th battery...skipping the 3rd..so it will provide 60v to the front and u got 36v to the rear and u dont have to parallel any batteries)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pumps 8 batteries 2 banks 36v to the rear 60v to the front with last 2 batteries paralleled..1st three batteries are wired in series to get 36v to the rear pump, then on the 24v battery a cable is goin to the 4th battery skipping the 36v battery and continuing on to make 60v to the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pumps 8 batteries with 48v to the rear and 72v to the nose


 this is one of THE MOST VALUBLE threads on this site! awesome awesome stuff here! this thread has saved many people lots of time, money and especially headaches! THANK YOU KINGFISH!!!!!!!!:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## phxmarlo

Ttt


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

86_CutlassSalon said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to the homie BrownAzt3ca for all the help on wiring my switche's couldn't have done it without ur help thanks homie


Glad I could help out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Koomz

Hey guys, I found a lot of diagrams for 3 pump 8 batts. The car I recently picked up has 2 banks of 5 and Im looking for the best advice on how to go about wiring this setup. Ive thought of just following 8 batt diagrams and just adding the 2 more but I still am confused on the where the best place for the quick connect would be and where to pull the switch power from etc. Id say Im looking for 36v the rears and the most I can get away with up front on 3 solenoids? if a have to add 1 more then I will. Here's a sloppy drawing of what the trunk looks like.
Thx for the help 
K


----------



## binky79

Koomz said:


> Hey guys, I found a lot of diagrams for 3 pump 8 batts. The car I recently picked up has 2 banks of 5 and Im looking for the best advice on how to go about wiring this setup. Ive thought of just following 8 batt diagrams and just adding the 2 more but I still am confused on the where the best place for the quick connect would be and where to pull the switch power from etc. Id say Im looking for 36v the rears and the most I can get away with up front on 3 solenoids? if a have to add 1 more then I will. Here's a sloppy drawing of what the trunk looks like.
> Thx for the help
> K
> 
> View attachment 675362




You want to run 1 bank or 2? Disconnect goes on the first negative in the bank. Switch wire goes to 24 volts that is usually second battery positive


----------



## Koomz

binky79 said:


> You want to run 1 bank or 2? Disconnect goes on the first negative in the bank. Switch wire goes to 24 volts that is usually second battery positive


Thanks Binky , appreciate it. Tom threw me some info this morning,(thanks again bro) think I got it figured out and will add a 4th noid to the front pump but have the bank of noids come of the 48v batt instead of the 84 and my positive wire off the 84v batt to the motor.
also the quick connect is it ok on the 3rd batt like that..same thing right? Just the length I have works perfect for that way.(got the 12 and 24 backwards on the front bank sorry)


----------



## aguilera620

Ok I drew this up and have some questions. I'm wanting 36v to the 2 rear pumps. And maybe like 60v or 72v to the front. With the last 2 batteries wired in parallel will I have more play time or power??? I'm only gonna hop it when I'm cruising. Just want to hop it high enough to where it's not considered a chipper! the gear is also a #9 Rockford.


----------



## caprice on dz

its kinda late and I may have overlooked it but looking for a diagram for a 3 pump 6 battery setup, 2 banks of 3, 36 to the nose and 36 to both back pumps. not quite sure how to wire it up. its just a lay n play, no hoppin


----------



## lilo

KINGFISH_CUSTOMS said:


> now for 3 pumps setups...
> 
> *also on the breaker style setup of noids, its a good idea to run a quick disconnect inbetween the solenoid and 5th battery or inbetween ur motor and last battery<span style=\'color:blue\'>(i do my breaker setups at the 4th and 5th battery cuz as u can see most of my digrams have the back pumps wired at 36v and thats how mine are wired)...this is due to if the noids stick and ground themselves they can power the motor and ur quick disconnect at the first battery wont stop them...so this will allow u to disconnect the power in the event it does happen and u dont have to try yanking off a battery cable...i dont want anyone burning their shit down and blaming me for not telling them*</span>
> 
> normal 3 pump 6 battery setup...with 36v to the back pumps and 72v to the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 pumps 8 batteries..36v to the rear pumps and 72v to the nose (the 1st four batteries are paralleled and the rest are in series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or u could do 3 pumps 8 batteries..36v to the rear pumps and 72v to the nose like this
> 
> 3 pumps 8 batteries..36v to the rear pumps and 72v to the nose...(youll notice that theres a connection comin off 24v and going to the 4th battery skipping the 3rd and that the last 2 batteries are paralleled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now heres how u do the parallel solenoids that u hear about at times...
> 
> 3 pumps 8 batteries 36v to the rear pumps and 96 to the front..youll see that after the last battery theres 2 sets of solenoids..each set having its own cable comin off the battery to the noids and from the noids to the motor...u just jumper the S terminals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or u can do 3 pumps 8 batteries 36v to the rear pumps and 96 to the front like this
> 
> 3 pumps 8 batteries 36v to the rear pumps and 96 to the front...heres the same setup, but now the solenoids are used as a breaker inbetween the 4th and 5th battery..which means ur running 48v thru the solenoids and not 96v.. u just wire the solenoids inbetween the 5th and 5th battery and put on ur switch wire to the S terminal



TTT


----------



## electric guy

*paralleling batteries*

Hi there!

I just stumbled across this thread, because I wanted to know what you lowrider guys are doing with all those batteries after watching a youtube video of a lowrider.

My hobby is electronics, and I noticed that your info on paralleling batteries is not quite correct: If you want to double the amps of your battery bank, you need to put a second battery in parallel to EVERY one of the series batteries, not only the first or the last in the string. Only putting several batteries in parallel on one of the series cells will NOT increase your play time by much, as the other batteries will drain exactly as quick as before.

Look at this Site for example: http://solarpowerplanetearth.com/solarsystembatteries.html, or google "series parallel bateries".

Just trying to help you guys, i know the electrical stuff can be a little confusing sometimes  Best regards from Germany, where sadly a lowrider is never seen... Keep them bumping, or whatever :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

electric guy said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I just stumbled across this thread, because I wanted to know what you lowrider guys are doing with all those batteries after watching a youtube video of a lowrider.
> 
> My hobby is electronics, and I noticed that your info on paralleling batteries is not quite correct: If you want to double the amps of your battery bank, you need to put a second battery in parallel to EVERY one of the series batteries, not only the first or the last in the string. Only putting several batteries in parallel on one of the series cells will NOT increase your play time by much, as the other batteries will drain exactly as quick as before.
> 
> Look at this Site for example: http://solarpowerplanetearth.com/solarsystembatteries.html, or google "series parallel bateries".
> 
> Just trying to help you guys, i know the electrical stuff can be a little confusing sometimes  Best regards from Germany, where sadly a lowrider is never seen... Keep them bumping, or whatever :thumbsup:


We dont run the number of batteries that we do for extra play time but rather the more volts you run to the motors the quicker response time you get which translates into higher inches when hopping


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

caprice on dz said:


> its kinda late and I may have overlooked it but looking for a diagram for a 3 pump 6 battery setup, 2 banks of 3, 36 to the nose and 36 to both back pumps. not quite sure how to wire it up. its just a lay n play, no hoppin


All you need to do is go to the 1st page and look at the 4 pump 6 battery diagram and use that one. U just 2 other pumps


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

aguilera620 said:


> View attachment 679903
> Ok I drew this up and have some questions. I'm wanting 36v to the 2 rear pumps. And maybe like 60v or 72v to the front. With the last 2 batteries wired in parallel will I have more play time or power??? I'm only gonna hop it when I'm cruising. Just want to hop it high enough to where it's not considered a chipper! the gear is also a #9 Rockford.


CHIPPERS ARE ANYTHING UNDER 50" BY SOME PEOPLE STANDARDS....

run the front pump to 72volts... easier and better for hopping..


----------



## bluburban

They told me to run 10 batts to the front with my bladder pump i tried a couple of times with double grounded prestos and a soco with the ground stud with silicone and liquid ele tape on the brush holder and they dont last so whats the best way to wire it up


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

bluburban said:


> They told me to run 10 batts to the front with my bladder pump i tried a couple of times with double grounded prestos and a soco with the ground stud with silicone and liquid ele tape on the brush holder and they dont last so whats the best way to wire it up


I run mine on 9 batts. Motor still working. I also slide in a piece of 2 liter soda bottle to desperate the little tiny wire that's linked to the brush plate from the casing to keep heat off it.


----------



## bluburban

Do u run them all in series i run them all in series then the last two parallel they said to help with the amps im gumna try that soda bottle thing


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

bluburban said:


> Do u run them all in series i run them all in series then the last two parallel they said to help with the amps im gumna try that soda bottle thing


I have a total of 10 batts. And I run the last 2 batts in parallel.


----------



## bluburban

Ok thanks got another double ground presto on the way


----------



## trippleOGalex

Does anyone have a diagram for 96v to double front, 36 to single rear. To banks of 4. Thanks in advance


----------



## shystie69




----------



## oldskool325

Hey I got a two pump and two batteries how would I feed the most voltage to the front pump?


----------



## umlolo

oldskool325 said:


> Hey I got a two pump and two batteries how would I feed the most voltage to the front pump?


What kind of car 2 batteries is slow


----------



## oldskool325

I'm building a cutlass right now but I just bought a Mazda b2200 with a two pump setup for cheap to play with while I build the cutty the truck didn't come with batteries so I just bought two new Exide group 31s for now I was just wondering how would I wire it to get the most voltage to the front


----------



## oldskool325

Anyone??


----------



## 87oldscutty

If I'm remembering how my old setup was in my cutlass. This should be right.


----------



## oldskool325

87oldscutty said:


> If I'm remembering how my old setup was in my cutlass. This should be right.
> View attachment 1038401


Thanks !.. thats how I have it except I have a postive per 3 noids if that makes sense

Im gonna get another two batteries next week I want to run atleast 48v to the front ..do you think that will be enough to get the wheels of the ground


----------



## umlolo

oldskool325 said:


> Thanks !.. thats how I have it except I have a postive per 3 noids if that makes sense
> 
> Im gonna get another two batteries next week I want to run atleast 48v to the front ..do you think that will be enough to get the wheels of the ground


Yes 4 will b better I run 5 with #11 marzocchi


----------



## 87oldscutty

umlolo said:


> Yes 4 will b better I run 5 with #11 marzocchi


:h5:



oldskool325 said:


> Thanks !.. thats how I have it except I have a postive per 3 noids if that makes sense
> 
> Im gonna get another two batteries next week I want to run atleast 48v to the front ..do you think that will be enough to get the wheels of the ground


 I would think so, I mean I had 8 in the rear of my cutlass, 6 batteries to the nose and 2 for the rear and it got up about 12" in the front with new batteries on a full charge, so yours might get off the ground a little. Depends on what kind of pump you have too, what gear size, street or competition motor...


----------



## 87oldscutty

IMO I don't like running 48v to the rear, it seems to aggressive for me, I like it to be smooth. If you get 2 more batteries, I'd run 48v to the nose and 24v to the rear....


----------



## oldskool325

87oldscutty said:


> :h5:
> 
> I would think so, I mean I had 8 in the rear of my cutlass, 6 batteries to the nose and 2 for the rear and it got up about 12" in the front with new batteries on a full charge, so yours might get off the ground a little. Depends on what kind of pump you have too, what gear size, street or competition motor...


Im not sure Witch gears the pumps have they came with the truck the pumps are show times they look street pumps but I'm not sure im guessing they are because the blocks are small? I'm pretty new to lowriding iv owned a delta with a three pump set up two years ago but had to sell it but I'm back in now building a cutlass and playing around with the truck.. How do I post pictures?


----------



## boxer239

Anybody have a diagram for a four switch panel?


----------



## Cz63

Can u draw me a diagram of a 2 pump 6 battery setup , I'm trying to figure out how to wire a cce 10 switch box to two solenoid blocks everything works except side to side and pancake , I checked ur 2 pump setup and my batteries are wired correctly


----------



## bad company

GREAT STUFF KING FISH!!


----------



## trippleOGalex

Can anyone confirm if this would work?


----------



## trippleOGalex

Ttt


----------



## La Skzanoma

Your drawing looks like 48 to the switch, with no power going to your pumps. You don't have a proper ground on the left bank. It has to be +-+- all the way around. Then you tap off to you switches/pumps based on what voltages you want to run.


----------



## trippleOGalex

La Skzanoma said:


> Your drawing looks like 48 to the switch, with no power going to your pumps. You don't have a proper ground on the left bank. It has to be +-+- all the way around. Then you tap off to you switches/pumps based on what voltages you want to run.


Dam ok thanks


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

bad company said:


> GREAT STUFF KING FISH!!


Thanks. Figure this would answer many of the same questions of battery wiring. I also have one for switch wiring too. They should pin both my topics lol


----------



## trippleOGalex

Does anyone have a diagram for eight batts, 4 pumps, 3 solenoids per pump, 48v front, 36v rear?


----------



## trippleOGalex

Any help?


----------



## lone star

trippleOGalex said:


> View attachment 1119841
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this would work?


Each batt is 12v. u got switch power at 48 that will fry your switch cord and possibly catch carpet on fire....switches and dumps run ob 24v unless otherwise specified


----------



## La Skzanoma

trippleOGalex said:


> Does anyone have a diagram for eight batts, 4 pumps, 3 solenoids per pump, 48v front, 36v rear?


I would do two banks of four. Tap off at three for 36V, and the full four for 48V. The switches can come off two 24V from either side.


----------



## bodyman1979

KINGFISH_CUSTOMS said:


> Thanks. Figure this would answer many of the same questions of battery wiring. I also have one for switch wiring too. They should pin both my topics lol


GREAT DIAGRAMS!! you should print a manual and sell it I would buy one for sure!!!!


----------



## 67n76

I'm currently running 2 banks of 48v. 3 noids at the end of each bank. I'm wanting to to 96 to the nose, what's the simplest way to convert it? I was looking at the diagram with the 3 noids to the front between battery 4 and 5 so I just need to join to to the banks and reroute the noids and quick disconnect. Should this be the easiest to go with?


----------



## La Skzanoma

96 is all 8 batts. If you redo your wiring to put them all in series, then run that to your noids. Then tap off of 3 or 4 for the rear, depending on how many volts you want back there.


----------



## 67n76

If I run the noids at the end of all eight I would need to add 3 more to my existing 3 to the front, or I can just run the 3 I have in the middle of battery 4 and 5 correct?


----------



## hm1963

What's the best for hopping 4 pumps 10 batteries or 3 pumps 10 batteries. Also does running more amperage help hopping or do u stick with series.


----------



## hm1963

What's the best for hopping 4 pumps 10 batteries or 3 pumps 10 batteries. Also does running more amperage help hopping or do u stick with series.


----------



## hm1963

I ment wich diagram is best for hopping with 4 pumps 10 batt or 3 pumps 10 batt


----------



## JDL

Very nice diagrams


----------



## La Skzanoma

67n76 said:


> If I run the noids at the end of all eight I would need to add 3 more to my existing 3 to the front, or I can just run the 3 I have in the middle of battery 4 and 5 correct?


3 to 4 per pump. The reason for multiple noids is in case one sticks, your pumps aren't screwed. Just reuse what you've got, but, the more voltage your pushing, the higher chance that your noids could arc weld themselves closed.


----------



## DJ Englewood

down79 said:


> can anyone post a pic of a 3 pump 10 battery set up? i want to run 8 to the front. i currently have 6 to front and 4 to back. the rear runs good, just want a little more of the nose.


yea


----------



## MR.MEMO

DJ Englewood said:


> yea


Hit me up ill draw you a diagram homie. Angel has my #


----------



## jokez77

Great to know there is lots of great minds out there... Stay down KINGFISH CUSTOMS


----------



## monte187ls

do u have a daiagram for wiring 10 batterys to the nose with a two pump set up?


----------



## MinieMe209

MR.MEMO said:


> Hit me up ill draw you a diagram homie. Angel has my #


I do ?


----------



## irresistible

Thanks for starting this discussion KINGFISH_CUSTOMS it's been something I have been trying to figure out with running to the shop all the time. I do have a question about the 2 pump 8 battery diagram. What is the light blue wire and if I want 60v or 72v to the front am I safe running 3 noids?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## irresistible

Thanks for starting this discussion KINGFISH_CUSTOMS it's been something I have been trying to figure out with running to the shop all the time. I do have a question about the 2 pump 8 battery diagram. What is the light blue wire and if I want 60v or 72v to the front am I safe running 3 noids?<br />
<br />
<font color="gray">Sent from <a href=http://www.autoguide.com/mobile>AutoGuide.com Free App</a></font>


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## camacho509

Can someone draw me up a diagram with 2 pumps 5 batteries. One of my batteries went out. Want 48v to front 24v to back. Also where to put power wire too. Thanks.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

irresistible said:


> Thanks for starting this discussion KINGFISH_CUSTOMS it's been something I have been trying to figure out with running to the shop all the time. I do have a question about the 2 pump 8 battery diagram. What is the light blue wire and if I want 60v or 72v to the front am I safe running 3 noids?<br />
> <br />
> <font color="gray">Sent from <a href=http://www.autoguide.com/mobile>AutoGuide.com Free App</a></font>
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


With the blue cable u skip the 3rd & 4th batts to continue on the 5th ,in this case u running 72v (6batts in series)


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> With the blue cable u skip the 3rd & 4th batts to continue on the 5th ,in this case u running 72v (6batts in series)


What he said. Sorry guys I'm. It on here hardly. The site itself isn't as much fun as it use to be. And with 2 kids they keep me pretty busy lol


----------



## RiddinglowCR

What up KINGFISH!!! TTMT for you guys!

Ok here is the wiring diagram I have on my ride courtesy of (kingfish) :nicoderm:. I came up with a question and dk if I can actually do it with my set up. 

Im running a 2 pump 4 dump set up... 6 switches = 4 that are 6 prong and 2 that are 3 prong just like the diagram I posted here.

This set up gives me the ability to do side to side but,!! if am all the way up and I drop 1 side I cant bring that side back up. When I hit the same switch all it does is activates all 4 conners at the same time, to go up at the position they are in -hope thats understandable-. 
//// Like if I was pancaked and I hit the switch to make all 4 come up at the same time. ////

Im I not able to bring up the side I drop down with the set up I have? What am I missing?


----------



## reynaldo

Why are the switches at 24v? Arent they 12 v switches?


----------



## RiddinglowCR

reynaldo said:


> Why are the switches at 24v? Arent they 12 v switches?


Should be 24V


----------



## RiddinglowCR

RiddinglowCR said:


> View attachment 1272786
> 
> 
> What up KINGFISH!!! TTMT for you guys!
> 
> Ok here is the wiring diagram I have on my ride courtesy of (kingfish) :nicoderm:. I came up with a question and dk if I can actually do it with my set up.
> 
> Im running a 2 pump 4 dump set up... 6 switches = 4 that are 6 prong and 2 that are 3 prong just like the diagram I posted here.
> 
> This set up gives me the ability to do side to side but,!! if am all the way up and I drop 1 side I cant bring that side back up. When I hit the same switch all it does is activates all 4 conners at the same time, to go up at the position they are in -hope thats understandable-.
> //// Like if I was pancaked and I hit the switch to make all 4 come up at the same time. ////
> 
> Im I not able to bring up the side I drop down with the set up I have? What am I missing?



Anyone? :dunno: :around:


----------



## caprice on dz

RiddinglowCR said:


> View attachment 1272786
> 
> 
> What up KINGFISH!!! TTMT for you guys!
> 
> Ok here is the wiring diagram I have on my ride courtesy of (kingfish) :nicoderm:. I came up with a question and dk if I can actually do it with my set up.
> 
> Im running a 2 pump 4 dump set up... 6 switches = 4 that are 6 prong and 2 that are 3 prong just like the diagram I posted here.
> 
> This set up gives me the ability to do side to side but,!! if am all the way up and I drop 1 side I cant bring that side back up. When I hit the same switch all it does is activates all 4 conners at the same time, to go up at the position they are in -hope thats understandable-.
> //// Like if I was pancaked and I hit the switch to make all 4 come up at the same time. ////
> 
> Im I not able to bring up the side I drop down with the set up I have? What am I missing?


beacuse your only running two pumps. because the dumps feed from a T-fitting no matter how you wire the switches it will force fluid out to both hoses. I learned this with mine as I am running the same setup, you can have individual corners dumping the car but not raising it when one pump is feeding two dumps. its the same principle of need two rear pumps to do a propper standing three wheel


----------



## viejitocencoast

whats your guys opinions on running 6 batterys at low voltage (for less abuse) on the frame with no rienforcments ? its not a hopper just front and back 
, reason for 6 batterys Is racks are already made and engraved


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Really depends on the car.. if it were mine id at least reweld the factory stich welds from the factory..

depends on the coils also hopping coils cut into the a arms and poke out,

But 6 batteries to the front is a nice voltage for chipping or cruizing and haveing power when needed.


if you are truely wanting to do a lay and play id do 3 batteries to the front 3 to the rear on two seperate banks sharing one dissconnect.


----------



## viejitocencoast

It's a gbody not into hoping though , more street/show car chrome/engraved undies , thought about puting some accumalaters in to softin it up, just undecided if it's worth spending all that money for rienforcments that may not even be necessary ?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

viejitocencoast said:


> It's a gbody not into hoping though , more street/show car chrome/engraved undies , thought about puting some accumalaters in to softin it up, just undecided if it's worth spending all that money for rienforcments that may not even be necessary ?


At thee very least reweld the factory welds, 

if it were mine id do a partial reinforcement, front side rails, rear arches, and the spring pockets


----------



## BackNtheDay

buffitout said:


> I GOT BORED


Sweet, This is what i am doing :thumbsup:


----------



## BackNtheDay

KINGFISH_CUSTOMS said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## bodyman1979

Nice diagrams!thxs so much!


----------



## skrappy503

i have a 3 pump 9 batt setup, was wondering what the best combo i should run for my batteries?


----------



## chepo773

anyone go a diagram runnin 10 batteries single piston to the nose I want th power to last long?


----------



## jasonfmusic

..


----------



## Sixtaillights

TTT


----------



## 1SIKMAG

I usually put my disconnect on the power side so power stops immediately instead of having any delay, regardless of how minor it may be.


----------



## nOBODY'S cHILD

11 years Later......wondering if i could view 4 pump diagrams?


----------

